# *CLOSED* Authenticate This Loewe



## seoulcitykitty

_Unfortunately we do not have any active authenticators for this forum any longer, please look for a paid service. Thanks!






						Loewe Paid Authentication Services
					

Hi. Can you recommend a paid authentication service for Loewe? Thanks.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



_


Hey everyone!

Can anyone give me more info about this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=320161428605&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## hoha77

Please help:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220165147226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## MsMystic

Hi there... I have wanted this bad for quite long already... I dun think they sell this in loewe shop anymore... 
I saw this in Ebay and wanna know if this is genuine... I'm not very good at telling...  please help me... thx

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....item=160237880205&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## MsMystic

only 2 days left before this bid ends... plz help >.<


----------



## nic_ster1986

hi guys, a little help here please.

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/LOEWE-SPAIN-NAP...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/LOEWE-LEATHER-K...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thank you so much!


----------



## shelzbags

Sorry, I'm no help, but whoever can be, also this one, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## dly

help please...

Loewe's zip is ykk
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P2120054_resize.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P2120055_resize.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P2120058_resize.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P2120059_resize.jpg

Fendi has no serial number http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P5040079_resize.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P5040088_resize.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh281/tangmo_album/P5040091_resize.jpg

thanks in advance


----------



## Nat

Hi, please post your question about the Fendi bag in the Fendi forum. Here's the appropriate thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-this-fendi-302473-29.html#post6887279


----------



## berrysale

Please authenticate this LOEWE of Madrid Bag~
If it's real, does anyone know the style/model? Thanks!


----------



## thyvee11

hi! Im a newbie here, would like ask for your utmost assistance to check if my Loewe bag is genuine/authentic . This is my first Loewe bag. My officemate sold this to me . What kind of LOEWE bag is this? is this also another issue of LOEWE Logo Charms Suede Leather Tote Bag?.

Please help. Ive posted the pix in my multiply account. Hope you could help me verify this and also, how much does it more or less cost? 

http://thyvee.multiply.com/photos/album/45

Thanks so much!!:okay:


----------



## sofeeah

Please help, thank you so much!
(click images for larger version)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/luvsoul/IMG_2442.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/luvsoul/IMG_2461.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/luvsoul/IMG_2462.jpg


----------



## bagfetish19

Hi can someone tell me if this Loewe bag is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## strawbellli

Could someone authenticate this Loewe bag? And is it worth buying?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Lo...14&_trkparms=72:1240|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gimmegadgets

Ask the seller for a photo of the interior lining and the leather interior label, no way to tell really from the exterior.


----------



## diamondheart

Hi,

 I have a Loewe black leather and suede bag that has white contrast stitching with the Loewe sign on the front of it.  The bag is a lovely soft leather and has one handle/strap which also has the suede on it and stitching.  I believe it was bought a year ago in Harrods.

I could do with finding out some more info on it as a family friend has asked me to sell it for her and I want to get the best I can for her.

I myself do not know that much about Loewe so have registered here today to try and find out more.

Thanks


----------



## itin21

Help me, please...

i got this bag from my cousin. Is this genuine or replica? Thx b4


----------



## amelia99beryl

Somebody help me to autheticate the loewe bag in ebay. I don't know whether this is a real one or fake item.

New Spanish Royal Family Designer LOEWE Handbag 
http://shop.ebay.com.my/items/_W0QQ...signerQ20LOEWEQ20HandbagQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40


----------



## queen.asli

the link says 

0 results found for New Spanish R F D L H  *
*


----------



## dudas

amelia99beryl said:


> Somebody help me to autheticate the loewe bag in ebay. I don't know whether this is a real one or fake item.
> 
> New Spanish Royal Family Designer LOEWE Handbag
> http://shop.ebay.com.my/items/_W0QQ...signerQ20LOEWEQ20HandbagQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40


 I am not a Loewe expert,but i own some of them and i would pass.I have never seen a Loewe with the plastic on the handels and also the logo and the quality seems off.


----------



## puff puff

I came across this 160th amazona on ebay and am seriously interested in it. but i have no idea if it is authentic. so can someone please help me with it?  
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230344399528


----------



## princessliliput

I need some help authenticating this loewe. 

This would be my first, so it'll be hard for me to tell the fakes. 

No receipt, cause owner mentioned it was bought in barcelona.

Please help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Loewe-nappa-...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## michellechiuhk

I just bought this loewe napa aire bag from yahoo hk. Seller claims that the bag was bought in Spainlast year. I found some details of bag are different from the orignally one. (i.e inside pocket, magnetic-button with code NOATD8831028). Pls help to authenticate the bag. Photos taken by seller are as attached. Many thanks!


----------



## melsy

Hi Everyone,

I need someone to help with authenticating a Loewe Nappa Aire? Not sure where to go as there are no threads for Loewe?

Item Name: WOW Loewe PreFall 08 £2.8K Aire Forest Patent Bag NWT
Item Number: 230383263316​Seller ID: moose*boots
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WOW-Loewe-Pr...Bags?hash=item35a3e99e54&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

If it has been posted before I'm sorry for the duplication.

Thanks,
Melsy


----------



## Mairena

Hi,
i don't have seen this before in pattent leather. I think it's fake because i have a pochette and the zipper is completely different. I don't know why it cost only AU 500$. 
I'm not an expert but this is what i see. I hope this will be helpful.


----------



## Raindeann

Hi, please help to authenticate this Loewe Nappa Aire Bag.

http://deluxemall.com/christian-dio...-chloe-bally-others/4303-loewe-bag-sales.html

Many thanks.


----------



## gimmegadgets

I would steer clear of it simply because they aren't showing any interior photos which could be a red flag, that website clearly states that they don't guarantee things sold there to be authentic which means you might not have much recourse if it's a fake.


----------



## Artemidoros

Hello! Could you please help me and authenticate this Loewe, please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220505510906&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks!!


----------



## crazypapi

Loewe does produce Nappa Aire in patent leather.
I got mine personally from the barcelona store.


----------



## maglim

Kindly help to authentic this bag.


----------



## amasus

Hello....
Please could you authenticate this LOEWE wallet.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Incognito999

Hi there,

Would you mind authenticating this Loewe for me?

Name:      Loewe Extra Large Woven Tote
Seller:      phia6338
Code:      150452548378
Link:        http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150452548378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

According to the seller, there's no tag stating where the tote was made from. The seller also has no dust-bag, box or receipt.

Please let me know if this is authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## Incognito999

And there's no tag stating where the tote was made in too. Please let me know what you think. Thank you.


----------



## bisoustouxdoux

Only saw this today. But I will say it looks good to me (I own 4 Loewes). 
Silver logo inside is right, loewe engraving present on zip, stitching is even and tight. There should be "made in spain" hidden somewhere inside. It will be very small tag at the two sides/seams and quite unnoticeable. 

Anyways, Loewe is a very low-profile brand of supreme quality. Not as out-blown as Chanel, LV, Hermes etc. Chances of you meeting a fake is pretty low for the time being


----------



## colk

Name: NWT Loewe Bolso Chambord Tote in Olive
Item No: 160495782953
Seller:*alameda78727* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Loewe-Bolso...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255e4b4c29

TIA


----------



## missbao

hi i dont see an authentication thread for loewe, i would like to bid for this bag but unsure about the authenticity. please help 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Loewe-160-An...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3363bd8ef7


----------



## miniejungle

Hi dearest members,

I tried to go to the Loewe thread to do this but alas, there isn't one!!!!

so coul you please help me authenticate this Loewe? Thank you!



Item number: 320634258945
Seller: rememberangela
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320634258945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comment: she said she had the receipt and would include it with the bag. Please help me check if it's genuine. Thank you so muchie!


----------



## rememberangela

hello there miniejungle 

why do you not ask me for a copy of the receipt which I can send you via email
and why not ask me for brand new photos taken just for you ??


----------



## rememberangela

and here is another photo of the bag miniejungle


----------



## miniejungle

haha i didn't know you are up here too  just want to get some professional opinion. thanks for the pics anyway!


----------



## rememberangela

I am not sure about the professional opinion you are talking about
but there is no harm asking the seller for receipts and more photos etc 
as not all sellers on eBay dabble in fakes


----------



## kimbershoemaker

Really helpful information for me. Thnak U much times as think as possible. Luv U


----------



## yakusoku.af

Can anyone help me authenticate this Loewe Air bag?

Item Name: Auth LOEWE Nappa AIRE Goatskin Leather Black Handbag 
Item Number: 220754528552 
Seller ID: luvingmy2kids 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220754528552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks so much!


----------



## luellalover

Need some help of Loewe buffs!

So I recently purchased a vintage ponyhair Loewe bag on ebay. The seller who sold it to me specializes in purchasing odds and ends and antiques (not really a handbag seller).

It's very beautiful although it is nothing like the current Loewe bags. I was wondering if anyone could tell me: 

1) if it is authentic (the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the interior which has no markings--- but at the same time I don't think copiers would try to knockoff a really old style) 

2) if you know any other knowledge about this bag based on its old logo, bag, material shape, etc. I'd love to know when it was made or what collection it was from or try to date it.

I had tried to look for a loewe fansite with history timeline of the brand but couldn't find any!


----------



## LKD

Authentic Loewe Amazona Handbag
vasselfan88
270894963169
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270894963169


Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this Amazona, please?

Thank you!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

LKD said:


> Authentic Loewe Amazona Handbag
> vasselfan88
> 270894963169
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270894963169
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this Amazona, please?
> 
> Thank you!



I always wonder why someone would list a bag and then have terrible quality pictures. I'd ask for very CLEAR quality resolution pictures. I  when they include tags ie receipts. Who cares. If the bag is authentic, you don't need to add all the tags to prove it. I've never shown any tag to prove authenticity. This would almost make me think it's a FAKE. I would pass due to the fact the seller hasn't shown pictures that are nice, bright and clear. You need to see what you may be buying especially if you're potentially spending $$$$. I'd personally buy a Loewe from the boutique or pm with your next possibility. I just don't trust ebay. GL OP!​


----------



## karenzhuo

Pls help me chk if this is real Loewe or not


----------



## supercindyy

Hello there,I just bought a loewe bag from ebay and the seller gurantee it is a geniune bag and bought from the Boutique,but the tag inside shows made in China and the bag has a really strong smell as well,it is my first time on purchasing this brand,so can anyone here help me to check if the bag is authentic?many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## supercindyy

anyone who can help?


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

Hi Supercindyy, It's nice to meet a fellow fan of Loewe. I love and own a couple of Loewe bangs etc, but i'm sorry to say, but the bag does not look like a genuine Loewe. 

Firstly, when i was last in Spain and in Cordova itself (where Loewe has origins) I was informed that Loewe is made in Spain. Especially the bags. I was in an actual Loewe boutique. 

Secondly, I don't recognise the bag you have and have looked it up but cannot find anything similar. 

There should be no smell what so ever except that of genuine leather or suede. Also, there is no strong smell. It is mild and not unpleasant. 

The bag zipper is a different colour form the hardware and this is suspicious. There should be feet on the base of the bag. the finishing of the bag is also very unlike a Loewe. Are there any authenticity cards etc? 

I do hope you did not pay too much for the bag and if you can you should ask for a refund. All the best and if you do want to a beautiful Loewe, try getting it from the Loewe online boutique. The send it all over the world straight from Spain! Good luck and I do hope I've been of some help. In any case, you should try and go to a boutique and get the bag looked at. In all my 'experience' i might be wrong and for your sake i hope i am...


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

Sorry i just realised that the zippers are not a different colour... but i still stand by my verdict.


----------



## Handbaglover2

I'm new here and id like help authenticating a bag i REALLY Want to buy off ebay can someone please help me I'm not sure if I'm even in the right place thank you in advance to anyone that replies!


----------



## supercindyy

Thanks for your reply ,dear, I bought this one over ebay at cost of USD320,and I am asking for a full refund from the seller now,but the seller insists on the bag was bought from the Loewe Store in Texas,but can not show any proof of purchase,any suggests on that?

Should I ask any any experts issue a official docu for the Fake bag in order for a refund?TIA


Ladyofhandbags said:


> Hi Supercindyy, It's nice to meet a fellow fan of Loewe. I love and own a couple of Loewe bangs etc, but i'm sorry to say, but the bag does not look like a genuine Loewe.
> 
> Firstly, when i was last in Spain and in Cordova itself (where Loewe has origins) I was informed that Loewe is made in Spain. Especially the bags. I was in an actual Loewe boutique.
> 
> Secondly, I don't recognise the bag you have and have looked it up but cannot find anything similar.
> 
> There should be no smell what so ever except that of genuine leather or suede. Also, there is no strong smell. It is mild and not unpleasant.
> 
> The bag zipper is a different colour form the hardware and this is suspicious. There should be feet on the base of the bag. the finishing of the bag is also very unlike a Loewe. Are there any authenticity cards etc?
> 
> I do hope you did not pay too much for the bag and if you can you should ask for a refund. All the best and if you do want to a beautiful Loewe, try getting it from the Loewe online boutique. The send it all over the world straight from Spain! Good luck and I do hope I've been of some help. In any case, you should try and go to a boutique and get the bag looked at. In all my 'experience' i might be wrong and for your sake i hope i am...


----------



## supercindyy

further more,can anyone let me know if there is a Loewe Boutique in Texas?thanks again


----------



## littlerock

supercindyy said:


> further more,can anyone let me know if there is a Loewe Boutique in Texas?thanks again



I googled and couldn't find a Loewe store in Texas.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

Handbaglover2 said:


> I'm new here and id like help authenticating a bag i REALLY Want to buy off ebay can someone please help me I'm not sure if I'm even in the right place thank you in advance to anyone that replies!


Hi is it a Loewe bag that you are looking to have authenticated? If so please upload the pictures of state the link for the bag.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

supercindyy said:


> Thanks for your reply ,dear, I bought this one over ebay at cost of USD320,and I am asking for a full refund from the seller now,but the seller insists on the bag was bought from the Loewe Store in Texas,but can not show any proof of purchase,any suggests on that?
> 
> Should I ask any any experts issue a official docu for the Fake bag in order for a refund?TIA


Hi Supercindyy, I found the store in Dallas : Loewe Forty Five Ten, 4510 Mc Kinney Avenue. Dallas. I would suggest that you call them up with the serial number given on the bag. That would be the best thing to do really. Better still if you could go into the store with the bag and have them look at it. I do not have the phone number for the store but hopefully, you can look it up. I use this website for my orders, see if you can access it too and have a look for yourself: http://www.loewe.com/international/

Go to the bottom of the page and use the store locator icon. Also, get in touch with the store and see if you can place an order with them and if they will send it out to you. Good luck - US$320 is good money to spend but certainly not on a fake! 

Looking at the pictures again, I am so suspicious because the tag with the "Made in China" and serial number is not even, well proportioned or/and well stitched.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

littlerock said:


> I googled and couldn't find a Loewe store in Texas.


Hi Littlerock! I found the store in Dallas : Loewe Forty Five Ten, 4510 Mc Kinney Avenue. Hope this is helpful. Got the contact details from Loewe official website www.loewe.com.


----------



## supercindyy

many thanks,dear,I have asked for a Paypal refund and returned the bag to the seller,thanks again for all your help !!!



Ladyofhandbags said:


> Hi Supercindyy, I found the store in Dallas : Loewe Forty Five Ten, 4510 Mc Kinney Avenue. Dallas. I would suggest that you call them up with the serial number given on the bag. That would be the best thing to do really. Better still if you could go into the store with the bag and have them look at it. I do not have the phone number for the store but hopefully, you can look it up. I use this website for my orders, see if you can access it too and have a look for yourself: http://www.loewe.com/international/
> 
> Go to the bottom of the page and use the store locator icon. Also, get in touch with the store and see if you can place an order with them and if they will send it out to you. Good luck - US$320 is good money to spend but certainly not on a fake!
> 
> Looking at the pictures again, I am so suspicious because the tag with the "Made in China" and serial number is not even, well proportioned or/and well stitched.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

supercindyy said:


> many thanks,dear,I have asked for a Paypal refund and returned the bag to the seller,thanks again for all your help !!!


You are so welcome. Hope you find the bag you want soon!


----------



## boubbles

so in love with this one but feel some wrong with it!  can anyone help!!!plzzz!!

THXXX


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

boubbles said:


> so in love with this one but feel some wrong with it!  can anyone help!!!plzzz!!
> 
> THXXX


Hi Boubbles, I don't recognise this model and have tried looking it up. It is suppose to be the Amazona but i don't think the Amazona comes with the Loewe logo in that style. The only bag that i know of that has the Loewe logo in the style above is Fusta. I'm pretty sure it's not the real thing so do be careful. And the zipper doesn't look right either. The finishing is not up to standard and also the colour is very harsh. The Loewe reds are absolutely beautiful. The corner caps of the bag are too big as is the key holder/cover. I hope this is of some help. 

Ladyofhandbags.


----------



## boubbles

Ladyofhandbags said:


> Hi Boubbles, I don't recognise this model and have tried looking it up. It is suppose to be the Amazona but i don't think the Amazona comes with the Loewe logo in that style. The only bag that i know of that has the Loewe logo in the style above is Fusta. I'm pretty sure it's not the real thing so do be careful. And the zipper doesn't look right either. The finishing is not up to standard and also the colour is very harsh. The Loewe reds are absolutely beautiful. The corner caps of the bag are too big as is the key holder/cover. I hope this is of some help.
> 
> Ladyofhandbags.



kk thank you


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

Handbaglover2 said:


> I'm new here and id like help authenticating a bag i REALLY Want to buy off ebay can someone please help me I'm not sure if I'm even in the right place thank you in advance to anyone that replies!


Hi which is the bag and do you have pictures?


----------



## helena95forrest

Hi - I'm new and have just purchased a vintage formal evening bag marked "Loewe Made in Spain for Birks"
Can you help me out with year/authenticity? 
Thanks 
I have photos on my computer but am unsure of how to post them here on here?


----------



## Gucc

Doesn't look real to me :/. The "Made in China" gives it away.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

helena95forrest said:


> Hi - I'm new and have just purchased a vintage formal evening bag marked "Loewe Made in Spain for Birks"
> Can you help me out with year/authenticity?
> Thanks
> I have photos on my computer but am unsure of how to post them here on here?


Hi Helena95forrest. Welcome to PF. Do you have a link from where you purchased the bag? As for dating the bag, my best bet would be for you to contact your local Loewe boutique with the model name/make and find out what year the bag is from. I personally have not come across a Loewe Made in Spain for Birks... but then this is probably just ignorance on my part. I hope you manage to load some pictures so that we can be of further help. Good luck.


----------



## zashikibuta

Please authenticate this: Loewe Amazona

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001634520-.html#6

ebay seller: jfatokyo

Thank you!


----------



## suangan

Hihi ladies, i juz purchased a Preloved nappa aire.. not sure if it's authenticate... Appreciate if anyone can help me pls?? TIA!!!


----------



## suangan

boubbles said:


> so in love with this one but feel some wrong with it!  can anyone help!!!plzzz!!
> 
> THXXX



Hihi.. Taobao is a 'china eBay'.. Most stuffs are replicas.. Be careful..


----------



## suangan

Bumps


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

suangan said:


> Bumps


Hi Suangan, 
The bag looks like the real thing in my opinion but give ma another day and i will double check the logo and see if i can get anything with the serial numbers... but so far so good. Remember the beauty about loewe is the leather. it should be really soft and smooth... makes you want to make a pillow/cushion with it! lol... i know, i am a bit nuts about their leather. The colour is always even and not too harsh (bright/garish). Will get back to you in a bit...


----------



## suangan

Ladyofhandbags said:


> Hi Suangan,
> The bag looks like the real thing in my opinion but give ma another day and i will double check the logo and see if i can get anything with the serial numbers... but so far so good. Remember the beauty about loewe is the leather. it should be really soft and smooth... makes you want to make a pillow/cushion with it! lol... i know, i am a bit nuts about their leather. The colour is always even and not too harsh (bright/garish). Will get back to you in a bit...



Hi dear! Thanks for your reply! Hee.. Thanks for ur help.. The seller actually resprayed the yellow part so it's not as smooth as the top part(purple).. But the leather is really so smooth!!!! *LoVEs* love Loewe bags!


----------



## kevanbren

could someone please have a look at this for me

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160805317855

I am newly interested in Bal  so certainly not an expert but something about this one doesn't look quite right. I have emailed the seller asking for more pictures and a  detailed description.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

kevanbren said:


> could someone please have a look at this for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160805317855
> 
> I am newly interested in Bal  so certainly not an expert but something about this one doesn't look quite right. I have emailed the seller asking for more pictures and a  detailed description.


Hi Kevanbren, i am not good at authenticating Bal bags, you might want to search the forum for people who can do this. Sorry I can't be of help here.


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

suangan said:


> Hi dear! Thanks for your reply! Hee.. Thanks for ur help.. The seller actually resprayed the yellow part so it's not as smooth as the top part(purple).. But the leather is really so smooth!!!! *LoVEs* love Loewe bags!


Hi Suangan, i hope the leather spray is the right stuff for the bag. i assume it's the leather protection spray? By the way, what year is this model? I can't seem to find this particular model online at the moment. I too love love their bags and love my amazona so much!


----------



## suangan

Ladyofhandbags said:


> Hi Suangan, i hope the leather spray is the right stuff for the bag. i assume it's the leather protection spray? By the way, what year is this model? I can't seem to find this particular model online at the moment. I too love love their bags and love my amazona so much!



Hi, this belongs to 2008 design.. I think the previous owner actually had some stains and can't remove so she went to 're-paint' the yellow.. N yes.. There's not much info of this model.. I had a hard time finding information on it too ;P but happened to see it in e old thread here

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/loewe-anyone-179034-4.html


----------



## fashion.victim.

This is such a cute casual bag 

For this price, could it be authentic? 

I think it is, what about you? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110832191559...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_18716wt_761


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello Suangan,
I hope is not too late, to say that your bag is authentic, I'm a Loewe fan I have a lot of loewe's and I have two Brisa as yours, in different colors than you, you can enjoy this bag, is very very light, to be carried at arm without problems about his weigh.
I'm going to search more info about your bag, the year of this issue, but you can find this model actually in the Loewe Boutiques at Spain.
I rest to your disposal.
Regards


Carmina




suangan said:


> Hihi ladies, i juz purchased a Preloved nappa aire.. not sure if it's authenticate... Appreciate if anyone can help me pls?? TIA!!!


----------



## suangan

carminaladivina said:


> Hello Suangan,
> I hope is not too late, to say that your bag is authentic, I'm a Loewe fan I have a lot of loewe's and I have two Brisa as yours, in different colors than you, you can enjoy this bag, is very very light, to be carried at arm without problems about his weigh.
> I'm going to search more info about your bag, the year of this issue, but you can find this model actually in the Loewe Boutiques at Spain.
> I rest to your disposal.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Carmina


 
Hihi, thanks for your reply  I love this bag... it's really light and the colour combination is so nice~~ Wow... u have the other 2 color? The orange red and the blue black one??? This design is still available in spain? Maybe if i have any friend going to spain i'll ask them to have a look for me  the leather is really superb soft...


----------



## Ms_Whatever

Is this a authentic???? 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## greenp

Hey guys,
I'm new to loewe and am not sure if this is authentic. Can someone help me authenticate this please? thanks!

Item name: AUTHENTIC LOEWE MADRID 1846 RED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE MADE IN SPAIN
Listing no: 130738105038
Active link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/13073810...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3408wt_908

Thanks again!


----------



## sioelvis

Hi there,

Appreciative someone could authenticate this Loewe for me? Am thinking to buy for my wife however not sure if its real after seeing inside loewe tag and receipt of the bag.

Name: Loewe Amazona
Seller: marianilla
Code: 110927668636
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/11092766...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you!


----------



## yigewong

Hi there,
Please authenticate this Loewe Amanzona for me, please?
The color is rojo lipstick, but it's not that hot pink than I thought.
 Thanks a mil.


----------



## dbeersy

Hi, I just bought a second Loewe calle hobo from a bag broker and I wish to know whether its authentic or not, cos I could't find any serial number? I got only dustbag and care card and the pages in the card is like random, not in sequence. I think the leather quality is good but I feel the bag is very heavy, especially the padlock part, just wonder was the authentic feels so heavy also. Could anyone please help to authenticate by looking at these photos?









































Thank you in advance
Cheers!


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello,

This bag is AUTHENTIC, (and very beautiful ).

Regards

Carmina






sioelvis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Appreciative someone could authenticate this Loewe for me? Am thinking to buy for my wife however not sure if its real after seeing inside loewe tag and receipt of the bag.
> 
> Name: Loewe Amazona
> Seller: marianilla
> Code: 110927668636
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/11092766...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello,
This amazona is AUTHENTIC!!!!    
Regards

Carmina






yigewong said:


> Hi there,
> Please authenticate this Loewe Amanzona for me, please?
> The color is rojo lipstick, but it's not that hot pink than I thought.
> Thanks a mil.


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello,
The bag is authentic!!!!  And yes the lock is very heavy!
Regards

Carmina






dbeersy said:


> Hi, I just bought a second Loewe calle hobo from a bag broker and I wish to know whether its authentic or not, cos I could't find any serial number? I got only dustbag and care card and the pages in the card is like random, not in sequence. I think the leather quality is good but I feel the bag is very heavy, especially the padlock part, just wonder was the authentic feels so heavy also. Could anyone please help to authenticate by looking at these photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Cheers!


----------



## dbeersy

Hello Carmina,
Many thanks for your kindness to authenticate   If I knew the padlock that heavy I would opt for another choice though. Is it the same leather used for the Loewe Amazona? Coz it seems the Amazona leather is more soft? Does the calle hobo used not nappa aire but calfskin instead? Wish I could feel the smoothness of nappa aire someday
Very pleasure to know you


----------



## teebeebee

Very pretty, same purse I'm considering. Your wife will definitely love it. 



sioelvis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Appreciative someone could authenticate this Loewe for me? Am thinking to buy for my wife however not sure if its real after seeing inside loewe tag and receipt of the bag.
> 
> Name: Loewe Amazona
> Seller: marianilla
> Code: 110927668636
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/11092766...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## helena95forrest

Ok I'm going to try photos again


----------



## HadezHell

Hi,

Is this bag authentic? Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/LOEWE-Ma...40?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2d32d630


----------



## pintojak

I don't think so, the stitching looks off, the hardware a bit scratched looking, the proportions look off as well. Fake for me.


----------



## gingerdip

Pls help me auth this Loewe, I wish to bid on

Item name:  Loewe Handbag~Made in Madrid~Black Leather Satchel~Mary Health Hospital
Item #: 160935673618
URL: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/160935673618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: cjmnew


----------



## gingerdip

Item name:  Loewe Handbag~Made in Madrid~Black Leather Satchel~Mary Health Hospital
Item #: 160935673618
URL: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=160935673618&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=32323180703


----------



## lusi86

Hi there,

Appreciative someone could authenticate this Loewe for me?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150984193013


----------



## ozcj

Hi there,

I really need everyone's help.  I recently purchased a Loewe Amazona bag from Ebay and the seller claim it's authentic.  

After I received, I can obvious tell the stitches and the interior are definitely a replica.  The serial number that seller provide does not match the bag.  Seller never replied my Ebay message afterwards.

I open a dispute to Paypal for refund and return, the seller refused to refund to me.  So I had to escalate to Paypal claim.  Now paypal is reviewing the case and require me to get a proof of authenticity from third party.  Can anyone tell me how can I get this proof?

Please help me   thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

ozcj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I really need everyone's help.  I recently purchased a Loewe Amazona bag from Ebay and the seller claim it's authentic.
> 
> After I received, I can obvious tell the stitches and the interior are definitely a replica.  The serial number that seller provide does not match the bag.  Seller never replied my Ebay message afterwards.
> 
> I open a dispute to Paypal for refund and return, the seller refused to refund to me.  So I had to escalate to Paypal claim.  Now paypal is reviewing the case and require me to get a proof of authenticity from third party.  Can anyone tell me how can I get this proof?
> 
> Please help me   thank you!!!



Hi, the best would be a letter from a third party authentication service, there are some listed in post #2 in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

Thread is in the ebay forum (sorry for directing you around the forums).

Good luck.


----------



## ozcj

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the best would be a letter from a third party authentication service, there are some listed in post #2 in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html
> 
> Thread is in the ebay forum (sorry for directing you around the forums).
> 
> Good luck.



thank you!!!!!


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this Loewe for me.
Name: Amazona
I'm sure this is a vintage version, but would still like you  to have a look at it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much...


----------



## DazzleDazed

Hi newbie here. Can anyone please help me authenticate this Loewe Nappa Aire. Thank you very much!


----------



## DazzleDazed

anyone can help? Please?


----------



## Raven3766

I thrifted this Loewe? today  and wanted to know if it is authentic. Would you please help me to authenticate this handbag/portfolio?



[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175813_zps05b61deb.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175859-1_zps8cec58b4.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175829_zpsb94e388e.jpg.html]


----------



## Raven3766

Sorry about the non existence photos. Here is the handbag I need authenticate and thank you.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175808_zps17f055f6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175813_zps05b61deb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175829_zpsb94e388e.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Purse%20Bloggers%20Unite/IMG_20130413_175859-1_zps8cec58b4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## robie junior

Hello everyone, 

Appreciative someone could authenticate this Loewe oro bag for me? 
I'm not a specialist but I'm very love this beautiful oro bag.
Thank you^_^

Name: Loewe oro bag
Seller: vartapetov
Code: 181153203576
Link: http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/181153203576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## banbanshen

Can someone help me authenticate this Loewe. A friend gave it to me and I'm too embarased to ask if it's authentic. It's leather but my biggest concern is the lining. It looks off and I don't want to use it until I get an experts opinion. Thanks.

Here's the llink: 

http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3625_zps521d9ab8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3626_zps3544d58b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3627_zps41a212d0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3628_zpsb6905266.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3629_zpse64c122b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3630_zps30b4f767.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3631_zps433ee655.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3632_zps3465378a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3633_zps096376a9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3634_zps1d1d9289.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3635_zpsf545cf7a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3636_zpscafcad09.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3637_zps5b74ac62.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3638_zps1e67e765.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3639_zps6d13700f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/LOEWE/SAM_3640_zps16019e83.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## luthienbabe

hi, could you please authenticate this loewe bag for me:

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...4/Loewe+Leather+Hobo+Bag#advertisementDetails

the style is Viento 38. additional photos attached. any comments are appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## jingivy

Hi!  Could someone please authenticate this..?  Thank you in advance! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221281061225&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## carminaladivina

jingivy said:


> Hi!  Could someone please authenticate this..?  Thank you in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221281061225&fromMakeTrack=true


Hello,
I'm sorry for my late response. 
The bag is authentic, and the item is relished 
Regards

Carmina


----------



## luthienbabe

hello everyone,

can anyone help authenticate this loewe bag:

Name: LOEWE NUDE BLUE SOFT LEATHER TOP HANDLE HANDBAG
Seller: woodywood0706
Code: 221295440273
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221295440273

i would like to know if this is the real deal. it's too good to be true 

thanks!


----------



## jaslinyjh

Item Name: Auth Loewe Amazona 36 Hand bag Suede Red(BF049072)
Listing number: 331059710837
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Loewe-...2-/331059710837?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Comments: I have already purchased the bag, so keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for this bag to gain all your nods of approval in its authenticity!! Thanks a million in advance


----------



## jaslinyjh

jaslinyjh said:


> Item Name: Auth Loewe Amazona 36 Hand bag Suede Red(BF049072)
> Listing number: 331059710837
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Loewe-...2-/331059710837?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: I have already purchased the bag, so keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for this bag to gain all your nods of approval in its authenticity!! Thanks a million in advance


 
Hi, can anyone please help me pretty please?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chocolagirl

Hi did you already pay for it?&#12288;it looks to me fine. 
I would need a photo of the inner tag (that has the serial number and made in) to make sure


----------



## Kverdan

Please help authenticate this!
Bought from a guy from hwz

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...0200908427608253_1300910558_n_zps8140cf8a.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...0200908427088240_2093866802_n_zpsbc72fc27.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...10200908453488900_363862297_n_zpse8586ac1.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...10200908452928886_945575519_n_zps7696586b.jpg


Any help would be much appreciated!!! Because local loewe store doesnt help.


----------



## jaslinyjh

chocolagirl said:


> Hi did you already pay for it?&#12288;it looks to me fine.
> I would need a photo of the inner tag (that has the serial number and made in) to make sure



Hi there! Yes, paid and received! I dont know where to look for the tag/label though. It doesnt seem like theres one as far as I know, and I dug through the bag rather thoroughly :wondering

Im not an expert at this, but the bag smells really suede and leather like to me!! That should be a good sign right?


----------



## chocolagirl

jaslinyjh said:


> Hi there! Yes, paid and received! I don&#8217;t know where to look for the tag/label though. It doesn&#8217;t seem like there&#8217;s one as far as I know, and I dug through the bag rather thoroughly :wondering
> 
> I&#8217;m not an expert at this, but the bag smells really suede and leather like to me!! That should be a good sign right?



Hi I think the older bags might not have the serial number/made in tag in their bags. Loewe leather bags smell really good 
Btw you might find better deals on rakuten (they have an English site) for preowned loewe bags than other sites


----------



## jaslinyjh

chocolagirl said:


> Hi I think the older bags might not have the serial number/made in tag in their bags. Loewe leather bags smell really good
> Btw you might find better deals on rakuten (they have an English site) for preowned loewe bags than other sites



Thats very reassuring! Thank you!! Feeling very much more relieved now haha


----------



## Accrobag

Dear all,

I found this handbag and I am very surprisedbecause it sais "country of origin:China"! ...while it is an Spanish brand...

But this seller uses to sell authentic handbags so I really want to know if I can continue trusting the seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Loewe-...449?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acd4b61e9

Cold you please help me authenticate?

Thanks!l


----------



## Accrobag

Accrobag said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I found this handbag and I am very surprisedbecause it sais "country of origin:China"! ...while it is an Spanish brand...
> 
> But this seller uses to sell authentic handbags so I really want to know if I can continue trusting the seller.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Loewe-...449?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acd4b61e9
> 
> Cold you please help me authenticate?
> 
> Thanks!l


Hi,

Could you please help me?

Thanks!


----------



## chocolagirl

Accrobag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me?
> 
> Thanks!


actually some Loewe items are made in China (I was shocked to learn this!)
mostly wallet and lesser expensive bags....
I would choose a Loewe made in Spain


----------



## Accrobag

chocolagirl said:


> actually some Loewe items are made in China (I was shocked to learn this!)
> mostly wallet and lesser expensive bags....
> I would choose a Loewe made in Spain


Thank you very much for your answer!! but do you think this one is authentic?


----------



## zashikibuta

chocolagirl is right.

There are some old Loewe bags that were made in China...unfortunately.

When Stuart Vevers took the helm in 2008,  the bags were made in Spain, in fact it was their sales pitch.

So pre 2007 models had apparently a mix of China and Spain.

Recently I have discovered that some 2013 bags were made in Italy which is also disheartening.


----------



## zashikibuta

Hi.  I have a bag very similar to this just without the swaroski crystals.  It has the same logo placement, inside tag, interior cotton lining, etc.

I am not very knowledge about Loewe details pre 2007.

Is this authentic? There is an anagram log in the front and back of the bag.

I don't think I've seen this before.

Photos taken from here (used for ref only):
http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/loewe-amazona-swarovski-bag


----------



## luthienbabe

hi everyone,

could you please authenticate this one for me?

Item Name: BNWOT NAPPA"FLAMENCO" BAG
Listing number: 301094633385
Seller ID: sinina.station
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SININA-STATI..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item461aa37fa9&_uhb=1

i'm worried about the tag. doesn't loewe's tag usually in the shape of a metal oblong? although in loewe's official website, the tag is in leather rectangel so i'm really confuse about this.

this is from loewe's website:
http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/women/womensbags/women-s-bags-flamenco-30-bag-melba.html


----------



## backintheday

luthienbabe said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> could you please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item Name: BNWOT NAPPA"FLAMENCO" BAG
> Listing number: 301094633385
> Seller ID: sinina.station
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SININA-STATI..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item461aa37fa9&_uhb=1
> 
> i'm worried about the tag. doesn't loewe's tag usually in the shape of a metal oblong? although in loewe's official website, the tag is in leather rectangel so i'm really confuse about this.
> 
> this is from loewe's website:
> http://www.loewe.com/eu_en/women/womensbags/women-s-bags-flamenco-30-bag-melba.html



Hi! Im not a super expert with Loewe, but shouldnt the zipper pull be leather and of the same color of the bag? And yes I think it should have that silver oblong metal that says "Loewe Napa Madrid 1846".


----------



## luthienbabe

backintheday said:


> Hi! Im not a super expert with Loewe, but shouldnt the zipper pull be leather and of the same color of the bag? And yes I think it should have that silver oblong metal that says "Loewe Napa Madrid 1846".


thanks!! does that mean it's more likely to be fake? i'm so confused!


----------



## luthienbabe

UPDATE:

Upon further searching the internet, I saw this exact style at Lyst.com and Neiman Marcus (but with different color). I guess it's safe to say that it's indeed authentic.... I hope


----------



## chocolagirl

zashikibuta said:


> Hi.  I have a bag very similar to this just without the swaroski crystals.  It has the same logo placement, inside tag, interior cotton lining, etc.
> 
> I am not very knowledge about Loewe details pre 2007.
> 
> Is this authentic? There is an anagram log in the front and back of the bag.
> 
> I don't think I've seen this before.
> 
> Photos taken from here (used for ref only):
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/loewe-amazona-swarovski-bag


this is a limited edition amazona


----------



## chocolagirl

luthienbabe said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Upon further searching the internet, I saw this exact style at Lyst.com and Neiman Marcus (but with different color). I guess it's safe to say that it's indeed authentic.... I hope



I think the starting price is too good to be true...
a few things I've noticed: the leather does not look as soft or thin when it's suppose to be nappa (or is it the calf skin version?)
there are tags like the one on it but the print is not clear (I'm not sure if it's just the picture)


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help to review this item for me. thank you in advance


Item : Auth LOEWE Backpack Beige Suede Brown Leather trims Bag e-4120

Item number : 111282350726

Seller : astion-brandvalue01

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/111282350726


----------



## littleshoes

Dear experts,
could you please help me authenticate this Loewe 160 anniversary bag?
Thank you so much!

Item : Loewe 160 Aniversary Taupe/Brown Leather Shoulder Handbag Satchel Tote Purse

Item number : 221404057352

Seller : mylovexox

Link : http://www.ebay.es/itm/Loewe-160-An...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338cb5cf08


----------



## lindsay01

Hi Ladies, I really like this Loewe bracelet. Please kindly help to review this item for me. 

Item : 2014 LOEWE BRACELET PADLOCK AMAZONA CUFF GOLD MINK LEATHER METAL GOATSKIN LOGO L

Item number : 331171824426

Seller : shopluxuries

Link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/2014-LOE...pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item4d1b61032a&_uhb=1

Thank you so much


----------



## gingerdip

I just bought this bag and need help authenticating.


Item : authentic LOEWE Nappa Aile Pink Beige Leather 20" Large Bag (608010) w/dust bag
Item number : 111282350726

Seller : 10heiwa

Link :http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/111320020747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## miiko

Hi

I am looking for this Loewe for a quite some time!

Loewe Black Smooth Leather Large Bag

221447365411


tiffanyu1228 (42 )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Black...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338f4aa323


thanks


----------



## angelyna

Dear all, i'm new to here but i came across a very interesting Loewe bag on taobao and the seller claims it's authentic (Made in China, pigskin)with the beads hand-sewed. I've been looking up in the interenet but no luck finding any one close to this. The seller also said there was another version of it in pink. Any thoughts? With this price you can't even look for a replica in China. 

http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/det...5401.Copy.ShareSceneItemDetail&id=39439495505


----------



## chocolagirl

miiko said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for this Loewe for a quite some time!
> 
> Loewe Black Smooth Leather Large Bag
> 
> 221447365411
> 
> 
> tiffanyu1228 (42 )
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Black...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338f4aa323
> 
> 
> thanks


I think u should avoid bidding on this bag, the logo looks wrong


----------



## chocolagirl

angelyna said:


> Dear all, i'm new to here but i came across a very interesting Loewe bag on taobao and the seller claims it's authentic (Made in China, pigskin)with the beads hand-sewed. I've been looking up in the interenet but no luck finding any one close to this. The seller also said there was another version of it in pink. Any thoughts? With this price you can't even look for a replica in China.
> 
> http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/det...5401.Copy.ShareSceneItemDetail&id=39439495505


fake, none of the amazona line are made in China


----------



## Cleda

Hi Loewe experts,

I am new to Loewe, only started being interested in the Amazona bag this week. I have not seen or felt one in real life before, so I won't know how an authentic one should feel like. I've just made my first purchase from eLady. Can I assume that all eLady bags are authentic?

Just to be sure, can you help take a look?
https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=15359

Appreciate your help!


----------



## angelhair

Came across this http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/burwood/bags/loewe-large-bag/1048456402 on gumtree and this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOEWE-Fa...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c424768a5&_uhb=1 on ebay. They're both really cheap could you please authenticate? Thanks so much.


----------



## miiko

Hello

I think i just bought a loewe from england through ebay and it is made in china and i am so sure it is fake!


 2 Beautiful Quality Ladies Tod's & Loewe Handbags / Shoulder Bags

131209138390

luxurythings (2023 )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Beautiful...Dfn4lvyt31K53NDL%2Br4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


i am opening a case atm and i am really sad!

thanks


----------



## mym

Hi all experts, can I please have some help with authenticating the bag below? Many thanks in advance! 

Item name: BNWOT Auth LOEWE Leather Overnight/Toto/Shoulder Bag / Handbag, Made In Spain
Item no: 281390189946
Seller ID:  letsgoshopping182012
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281390189946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## zashikibuta

After being disappointed with JW Anderson's interpretation, I was in desperate need for the original Loewe Amazona and went searching for the Oro version when I came upon a version I've been looking for years.  

Bought it quickly from a seller in Japan on Rakuten (first time).  Hasn't arrived yet - so I am crossing my fingers.  No red flags about the seller yet.

Here are the posted pics.

I've seen versions of this with the fabric lining. And I would like to say it is 2006 - not sure?  But I would appreciate anyone's feedback on its authenticity.


----------



## chocolagirl

zashikibuta said:


> After being disappointed with JW Anderson's interpretation, I was in desperate need for the original Loewe Amazona and went searching for the Oro version when I came upon a version I've been looking for years.
> 
> Bought it quickly from a seller in Japan on Rakuten (first time).  Hasn't arrived yet - so I am crossing my fingers.  No red flags about the seller yet.
> 
> Here are the posted pics.
> 
> I've seen versions of this with the fabric lining. And I would like to say it is 2006 - not sure?  But I would appreciate anyone's feedback on its authenticity.


looks good  I love shopping on rakuten


----------



## zashikibuta

Thank u chocolagirl!


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi Ladies,

Please help authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name: AUTH LOEWE HANDBAG SLOUCHY NAPPA AIRE MISTRAL BAG PALE BLUE LEATHER
Listing number: 380989101671
Seller ID: opo00
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LOEWE-...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item58b4b85667

Thanks!


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

Hi ladies,

I have just recently bought a Loewe Amazona 28 in metallic Bonze & would like to get it authenticate.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## littleblackdrez

Hi ladies, I recently bought a stone/black flamenco 30 at a standard re-sale price. I'm sad to suspect that there might be authenticity issues as the black leather strips all around the sides of the bags don't match the official pics [see http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Loewe-F...-Leather-Bag-Stone-Black/prod160810451/p.prod and http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/RV67253304?destination=item/RV67253304] - the direction and pattern are clearly different. Appreciate if you could give me your thoughts as well. Thanks!


----------



## lasska

Ladies, i need a help with my bag..
Iten name: LOEWE Fabulous Amazona leather tote
listing nr: 111469672555
seller ID: 555blaga
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOEWE-Fabul...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19f41c386b


i confused as cant find this colorway on any website..


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies!
Please help authenticate:

Item Name: LOEWE SPAIN BROWN CANVAS & LEATHER SLING BAG
Item Number: 171486859769
Seller ID: js_modish
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171486859769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: looks like a vintage Loewe

TIA


----------



## Mschar

Hi,

I am getting this amazona 28. 

Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag pls.


----------



## Mschar

Inside photo.

Sorry, not sure why i am only allow to post 1 pic per post. Thus i hv to split into different posts. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mschar

Hi, i asked my friends about the amazona 28 and she said hers doesnt hv the inner pocket with flap  and button. Can someone tell me do they have 2 version


----------



## Muzza87

ive recently brought this bag for my girlfriend (shes wanted one for ages) she asked if its real and I had no idea how you would check? would anyone be able to tell me if this is real or not and give me a rough idea of its value either way?


----------



## denise1973

Loewe Bag
Ad ID: 1084692474
Seller John
Link  http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/loewe-bag-100-authentic/1084692474

Please Authenticate

Thank You


----------



## denise1973

Loewe Bag
Ad ID: 1084692474
Seller John
Link  http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/lo...tic/1084692474

Please Authenticate

Thank You


----------



## K.RUSH

Hi there . I have this gorgeous crocodile loewe bag that I would like some information on. 

1)Need help finding the exact or guestimate make model and year / age of this Loewe crocodile bag - its obviously vintage or antique but im not sure how old it is - would rather go through the forum first before contacting loewe.  I'm assuming it's authentic. 
Any information would be incredibly helpful. 
2)need to know how to go about getting it fixed up   -
a)
 does anyone know if loewe has a repair shop
 like louis vuitton does? 
B) how costly are they for repairs ?
 C)Would I be better off just selling it?
 D)If so, where on earth do i sell it and to whom do i sell it to?
E) if you saw this somewhere and wanted to buy it how much would you be willing to spend ?
- I'm not sure whether I should keep it and get it repaired or sell it - and If I do sell it  I have no idea what the value is because of its age and lack of information in regards to the make model and year. It's a very lovely purse but aside from knowing that loewe is a spanish based lux company and makes quality luxury goods I just am not that familiar with loewe  as a company and how they work. . Information is appreciated


----------



## K.RUSH

Additional photos . Please help!


----------



## Elliespurse

K.RUSH said:


> Hi there . I have this gorgeous crocodile loewe bag that I would like some information on.
> 
> 1)Need help finding the exact or guestimate make model and year / age of this Loewe crocodile bag - its obviously vintage or antique but im not sure how old it is - would rather go through the forum first before contacting loewe.  I'm assuming it's authentic.
> Any information would be incredibly helpful.
> 2)need to know how to go about getting it fixed up   -
> a)
> does anyone know if loewe has a repair shop
> like louis vuitton does?
> B) how costly are they for repairs ?
> C)Would I be better off just selling it?
> D)If so, where on earth do i sell it and to whom do i sell it to?
> E) if you saw this somewhere and wanted to buy it how much would you be willing to spend ?
> - I'm not sure whether I should keep it and get it repaired or sell it - and If I do sell it  I have no idea what the value is because of its age and lack of information in regards to the make model and year. It's a very lovely purse but aside from knowing that loewe is a spanish based lux company and makes quality luxury goods I just am not that familiar with loewe  as a company and how they work. . Information is appreciated



Hi, when I was in a Loewe store a couple of years ago they offered the Amazona bag as special order. They had several huge catalogs with sample leathers, croc, suede etc in all possible colors. They were made by artisans especially for you. Perhaps you could ask the customer support? The problems I see with your bag is the hardware tarnishing and the leather looks dry.


----------



## K.RUSH

So.... wait ....what? I'm not sure what you are trying to tell me ... maybe we are getting our communication wires crossed somewhere ?  Please , don't get me wrong-   I appreciate your suggestion and all but telling me to go ask loewes doesnt really  help me for the time being- could you please elaborate on your suggestion?


----------



## Elliespurse

K.RUSH said:


> So.... wait ....what? I'm not sure what you are trying to tell me ... maybe we are getting our communication wires crossed somewhere ?  Please , don't get me wrong-   I appreciate your suggestion and all but telling me to go ask loewes doesnt really  help me for the time being- could you please elaborate on your suggestion?



I think because Loewe has a large special order shop they will take repairs of bags they made in the past. I think it depends how much work a bag needs though, your bag has the hardware tarnishing etc. Perhaps there are alternatives.


----------



## K.RUSH

Oh. Okay. I see how that makes sense... thank you for elaborating on that.... i would really like some input on some of the questions I asked before I contact loewe. Can you or anyone else try their best to at least attempt to try and answer any of my questions further? I want to address them with as much information as possible


----------



## neilboado

Hi everyone! I would like to have my first Loewe bag, but I'm not familiar on how to know its authenticity. 
Can you help me?

Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390974550075?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## shannyl

Hello!

Could someone help me authenticate the bags below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261658819134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#viTabs_0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261611309863?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I really like the first bag and I'd get it if not for the logo  Second was suggested and looks cute too, but at that price I doubt it's authentic. Doesn't hurt to ask though 

Thank you very much, really appreciate the help with this!


----------



## paul800m

.


----------



## Mrs Mad Dog

Hi 

I believe this in a LOEWE Limited Re-edition Bowling Bag from the 160th Anniversary Collection 2006 ... can anyone authenticate?

Cheers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mESm5buyNPs


----------



## shatim

Hi I'd like to request to authenticate this item:
Name: Loewe Drawstring tote
Seller: neriz1109
Code: 161508092603
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item259aa1eabb


----------



## shatim

shatim said:


> Hi I'd like to request to authenticate this item:
> Name: Loewe Drawstring tote
> Seller: neriz1109
> Code: 161508092603
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item259aa1eabb



I couldn't quite find the style online. It looks like flamenco but the strap is different as well as there is no tassel present. The tassel could've been removed already. Response would be much appreciated. Please let me know what style this is. Thank you!


----------



## shatim

Have you girls ever seen a Cruz bag other than the 7 color combinations?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...811.1073742077.100003272827966&type=3&theater

The seller says it's authentic.


----------



## fearlesspixie

Hi ladies,

Would you all kindly help me authenticate this loewe bag.
I only just stumbled upon this bag on a local consignment store. I'm very new to loewe and it's love at first sight! 



































Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## raviroo

Hi
I have been given this LOEWE bag from a dear Sydney friend (she had it bought for her by a rich boyfriend a few years ago apparently and didn't like it! 

I love it and have used it a couple of times only, it was a gift with still wrapped handles.

I know it's the LOEWE Amazona in green croc-large size but is it real? It looks it to me!
What do you think?
It has a fully functioning lock labelled LOEWE Madrid
It has inner pouches and a zip with a leather LOEWE patch on the inside. Cloth inside.
It is beautifully finished off with even stitches and cutting.
It has Loewe marked gold bottom studs.
It is leather.
It has a black Loewe credit card and the back has a sticker that says something in Chinese but remember some bags were started to be made in China after 2007?
I am not sure how to attach JPG photo's --any clues anyone?


----------



## whyevez

Hi, 

i would like to know if a real loewe leather Amazona comes with squarish studs at the bottm? and the zip is 'hidden' not exposed. this seems to be different from the current version. 

Help!


----------



## Elliespurse

whyevez said:


> Hi,
> 
> i would like to know if a real loewe leather Amazona comes with squarish studs at the bottm? and the zip is 'hidden' not exposed. this seems to be different from the current version.
> 
> Help!



Hi, I moved your post to the AT Loewe thread.


----------



## whyevez

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I moved your post to the AT Loewe thread.




Thank you. I am a newbie and i am about to buy a Loewe Amazona and wanted to know if it's real. :S


----------



## ILoveF@shion

Hi, I have also doubts about a product I have just bought on eBay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VIntage-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can you please tell me what you think? It is supposed to be a vintage one.
There is only a leather label inside signed LOEWE. No indication about the Made in.  The stitching are quite irregular outside. The leather parts are mostly covered by a thin layer of leatherhttp://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VIntage-LOEWE-small-bag-woven-suede-leather-trim-A-bit-battered-dustbag-/261971942398?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cfebe9bfe&nma=true&si=eWTdXVwY5%252FRdYOVftw%252FPulnibOM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.
Thank you!


----------



## alexisbcortinas

maglim said:


> Kindly help to authentic this bag.


This bag looks authentic to me!


----------



## snbelding

Good afternoon!

I inherited a purse from a friend (who is NOT a purse kind of gal) who inherited it from her grandmother.  I just recently realized it might be worth something IF (and that is a big if) it is truly an authentic Loewe shoulder bag.

I would truly appreciate it if you all could help me out!

Here are the details:
1.  Black leather exterior with some black leather interior detailing
2.  "LOEWE 1846" stamped in Gold above the interior zipper
3.  Interior zipper has the name "Areitio" and is appears to be brass
4.  I can't find anything that states "Made in Spain" other than the fact that the Areitio zippers were used in high end exotic leather handbags in Spain
5.  Included with the shoulder bag is a coin purse made out of matching black leather and a rectangular mirror
6.  Interior appears to be made of either pig skin leather or ostrich (I'm thinking pig skin)
7.  The clasp is brass and there are three compartments to the bag.  Two are on either side of the sealable clasp and one is in the middle and can be shut with the clasp.

Please feel free to check out the attached below.

Thank you in advance!  Hopefully someone can help me authenticate this purse!

Best, 
Sam


----------



## Rmarino




----------



## mhdluqman

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate these Loewe bags for me?
1. 
Name : Loewe Monogram anagram messenger
Seller : 7666helen (http://www.ebay.com/usr/7666helen?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
Item No : 232014311496
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOEWE-MONOG...311496?hash=item3605217048:g:y2MAAOSw1DtXEJKN

2.
Name : Loewe leather messenger bag
Seller : elena.gain (http://www.ebay.com/usr/elena.gain)
Item No : 272334923770
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Originale-L...923770?hash=item3f686d27fa:g:VsoAAOSweWVXf~CI

Thank you for your help.
Really appreciate it.


----------



## SaveVase

Can I post my Loewe purse here for it to be authenticated


----------



## SaveVase

Loewe puzzle purse


----------



## SaveVase

Loewe pink puzzle purse


----------



## VintageShopperSM

Can you please help me identify and authenticate this Loewe bag? The number on the inside tag reads 061002.


----------



## momikei

Hello,
Can someone help me authenticate this Vintage Loewe Drawstring Bag. I got this from online store at instagram who sale vintage and preowned bag.
This bag doesn't have any serial number or made in spain tag nor loewe text hot stamp/plate inside, it only have loewe anagram embossed at front bag and and loewe text engrave on leather string charm, pull zipper has broken and it only written ansun. Thanks in advance


----------



## ToolittleTime

Hi, please can anyone help and tell me if this bag is a genuine Loewe? I was given it about 7 years ago and it was never to my taste so it has been in my closet ever since, never used. I'd like to pass it on, but could do with knowing if it is authentic or not, if there is anyone generous enough to take the time. It has studded handles but no studs on the base. There is 1 key in a key fob. Inside there is a zipped pocket and 2 open pockets, and a sewn in leather label that just says Loewe. 
Thank you very much for you time.


----------



## Zumba Angel

Dear All,

Can you kindly help me authenticate pls? I am getting worried as this Loewe Nappa Bag doesn't seem authentic pls help, thanks much!

Item: Loewe nappa aire medium bag in champagne gold


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Asking for your expert opinion on this Amazona. 











Please note that pics were after I had it restored. Thanks!


----------



## Gillgreenslade

Hello,
I'm new here and I wonder if you could possibly authenticate this Loewe bag. I've purchased this from a vintage designer shop and after seeing the prices listed on Ebay I'm wondering if it's genuine. It looks really nice and is one of the 160 Anniversary signature bags. There's engraved logos on both zips and it says Made in Spain inside. Thanks in advance for your help.
Gill


----------



## honeysoy

Hi I am new to this site and was wondering if this bag is an original Loewe bag. Bag has small mirror in side pocket. This would definitely be an older style as it was my mothers.
Thank you for any information.


----------



## james192

Could someone Authenticate/Model/Value of this please?:


Thank you


----------



## Nana61256

I am considering buying this preloved Neverfull on eBay.  Seller has 100% good reviews and is very responsive to all my questions.  Even providing additional pics.  Can someone authenticate this?   Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3764258
> View attachment 3764259
> View attachment 3764261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering buying this preloved Neverfull on eBay.  Seller has 100% good reviews and is very responsive to all my questions.  Even providing additional pics.  Can someone authenticate this?   Thank you!


You posted in the Loewe thread, not the LV thread  good luck getting the Neverfull authenticated over there!


----------



## Nana61256

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You posted in the Loewe thread, not the LV thread  good luck getting the Neverfull authenticated over there!


Oops!  Sorry.


----------



## Jesslacey

Hi can someone please help me authenticate my puzzle bag I bought off eBay. Seller said it's authentic and she bought it at Daikokuya. Thanks heaps!


----------



## annaoannao4

Hi can someone help me authenitcate this Loewe Barcelona bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Leath...856110?hash=item1c882ed9ee:g:r6gAAOSwwvZZPWpk

it would be SO MUCH help!
thanks
anna


----------



## Jesslacey

Is anyone able to tell if my loewe puzzle bag is authentic?! Thanks so so much


----------



## larpy

Jesslacey said:


> Is anyone able to tell if my loewe puzzle bag is authentic?! Thanks so so much


Hi there! I think your Loewe bag is fake... I've never seen that colorway before. The closest to it would be the all baby pink in calfskin or suede. The inside tag also looks off. It should look like this:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yours seems more rounded.  The anagram Loewe logo also looks too faint.  

Does your bag's leather feel buttery and smooth? If it's too stiff, that's also a telltale sign.  I also noticed the tags also say synthetic calf skin?


----------



## pescado

Loewe experts... a newbie here... can help to see if this puzzle bag is authentic? 

Many many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Auretran

Hi, could you help me authentificate that Loewe checked Shopper bag that I foundon'a secondhand platform ! It's sold for only €200, so it's really a bargain ! Thanks


----------



## anne_wingfield

Hello guys! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag? The seller says it's an old collection, but not much else. 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_kozha_930355828


----------



## hellothere205

can someone tell if this loewe puzzle in black is authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-LOEWE-...d=192325480337&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## panduhbear

Hi can someone authenticate this Joyce bag worried is too good to be true... Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Izzlemul

Hi there,
Could anyone authenticate this Barcelona bag? The Loewe stamp inside doesn't seem genuine to me (particularly the 'made in Spain') - what does everyone think?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## myfavourite

Hi, appreciate if you could let me know if this bicolour Amazona is authentic, thanks!

https://styletribute.com/product/bicolore-chestnut-amazona-leather-bag.html


----------



## thrifthunna

That one is real @myfavorite 

could anyone authenticate this JW Anderson Bag? 

https://www.grailed.com/listings/3317671-J-W-Anderson-SS17-Large-Pierce-Bag-Black

Thanks!


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this Loewe bag? Its leather is very soft. I feel that it is authentic, however I have never own a Loewe bag before. Really appreciate some professional opnion. Thanks!


----------



## Jujube2017

Have added the cards that comes with the bag


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, can anyone help me? Appreciate if someone could advise on its authenticity. I have added more photos showing the detail of the 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 logos. Really hope someone could advise me. Thank you so much!


----------



## ruixia

Hi can anyone authenticate this vintage loewe


----------



## leahy1117

Anyone can help with this Loewe amazona? i cant find any identify number though, where does it locate usually? Also, I have never seen any loewe amazona with such interior, so I wonder if it is authentic.


----------



## arcticnicole

Can anyone help me with this Barcelona? Thank you very much! 

https://www.ebay.it/itm/LOEWE-Barce...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Zoey Ko

Hi Everyone, 

I saw a beautiful Loewe Pizzle bag with invoice and photos. However, the serial number on the invoice is different from the number on tag inside the bag. It raises my queries. Can anyone know why? Is it a real Loewe Pizzle bag? Thank you.

The ebay link is as follows: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...305630?hash=item239c7d311e:g:UqkAAOSwYJNarftA

Thank you.

Zoey


----------



## asherzoby

I have a question: what does the number in the loewe tag represent? a model number or a date code? Should they all be different?


----------



## leahy1117

delete this please


----------



## leahy1117

Hi everyone, Have you ever seen Loewe Amazona with this inside? I really doubt its authenticity when I see the inside... it is a bag that I bought from my ex and I think he just sold me fake bag...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4021752
View attachment 4021760
View attachment 4021761
View attachment 4021762


----------



## stellawang777

Izzlemul said:


> View attachment 3850600
> View attachment 3850601
> View attachment 3850602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Could anyone authenticate this Barcelona bag? The Loewe stamp inside doesn't seem genuine to me (particularly the 'made in Spain') - what does everyone think?
> Thanks so much!!


Hi, I don’t think this Barcelona is real. The ‘O’ in Loewe stamp shouldn’t be a perfect circle. It looks different than the one I have. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## houseof999

Anyone know if this Loewe bag is authentic? And if so what year it maybe from? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202304664781


----------



## gigima

Hi i have been eyeing the puzzle bag and finally bought a pre-owned one. It looks good to me but i would appreciate if someone could help me authenticate it as it's my first loewe. Thanks so much!


----------



## panduhbear

Hi could someone confirm the authenticity of this hammock bag? Thanks in advance!


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi there
Please could you help with authenticating this puzzle bag. I’ve purchased it and am nervously waiting for it to arrive. I realise the listing doesn’t have any serial number and this is my Loewe bag so if you could let me know what pics you require then I could add more pics. Thank you. Here’s the link http://depop.com/elaineehfar/elaineehfar-selling-this-beautiful-loewe-puzzle


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi there, have received the bag now and attach photos. Also, my original post should have said this is my first Loewe bag. I’ve actually purchased it from a depop seller as I wanted the old model with the feet and the loop to make it a backpack which I understand the newer version doesn’t have. From my own research and experience with other designers bags, I do feel it is genuine but just want a confirmation from more experienced Loewe persons. Oh I couldn’t capture the sides of the zipper but they both have Loewe written on one side edge like the strap attachments if you’ve know what I mean. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Leloinunez

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Loewe Heritage Tote in Black leather. Thank you!!!


----------



## Coco de Mer

Hi ! Can you please authenticate this bag?
 Name : Authentic Loewe Puzzle Bag Stone Blue
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:dc4e2be71630aa48387ef86cfff62647|iid:1
Saller : kokidz
item ID: 
eBay item number:
332672819642


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, pls help to authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peachclementine

Hi there, 
I found this Loewe backpack and I‘ve never seen this model anywhere.. Could you please take a look at it? 
Thank you!!

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...oewe/kaki-leder-loewe-rucksacke-5338639.shtml


----------



## Alo1180

Hi. I am thinking of buying this wallet however I am not entirely certain if this is authentic. Can anybody enlighten me? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Aammaa

Can anyone please give me more info about this bag?


----------



## Lisazs

Can someone help me authenticate this bag please


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

Could anyone offer me some information about this bag, is it real/fake and how old it is? I havent been able to find anything close to this.  The only identification markings it has is the name on the outside and the name on the inter-square patch there are no tags.


----------



## Kirsty8922

Hi there, new member here.
I'm looking for any help/info on my vintage Loewe bag. Id like to sell it, but not sure where to sell is best. Also I cant see a serial number. On the top left inside there is a tag in leather. I can just make out " made in Spain " on it ( I've tried to catch it in a photo but I don't think it's showing up well. ) Because of this I need to know if it's authentic before I sell it, the best place to get it authenticated and possibly its value. I bought it many years ago and don't have a card, receipt or dust bag.  I'd appreciate any help. TIA


----------



## Kirsty8922

Tgv 





Kirsty8922 said:


> View attachment 4170578
> View attachment 4170579
> View attachment 4170580
> View attachment 4170581
> View attachment 4170582
> View attachment 4170583
> View attachment 4170584
> View attachment 4170585
> View attachment 4170586
> View attachment 4170587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, new member here.
> I'm looking for any help/info on my vintage Loewe bag. Id like to sell it, but not sure where to sell is best. Also I cant see a serial number. On the top left inside there is a tag in leather. I can just make out " made in Spain " on it ( I've tried to catch it in a photo but I don't think it's showing up well. ) Because of this I need to know if it's authentic before I sell it, the best place to get it authenticated and possibly its value. I bought it many years ago and don't have a card, receipt or dust bag.  I'd appreciate any help. TIA


----------



## Alliciatan

Hi, 


This is my first loewe purchase, bought this online from a so called trusted seller in my country.
Can someone pls help me authenticate this puzzle bag?
Thank you so much!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello. it will be of great help if someone can help verify this. Thank you


----------



## biny7

nevermind


----------



## Sasa Infante

Hi Ladies, new member here.
I'm looking for any any help and assistance a Loewe bag I recently purchased. Bag looks vintage.  It doesn't come with any card or anything.  Thank you so much!


----------



## leahy1117

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this Loewe? I post in general thread but  no one replied, so.....I suspect it's authentic because they inside. I have never seen Loewe amazona in this inside..


----------



## tatayap

Hi! Can anyone please help authenticate this Loewe Puzzle 






















https://www.fashionphile.com/loewe-calfskin-medium-puzzle-bag-red-297395


----------



## JessQ

Can someone help me authenticate this medium size loewe puzzle bag?  Thanks!!!!

Purchase Date:  about 1.5 weeks ago
Purchase Site:  ebay
Ebay seller: igors231

Note:  This ebay seller had listed the color of this bag as color 'tan', however, upon receipt of the bag, i noticed that the color is sort of 'reddish' dark brown and not tan.  The ebay seller had closed his/her account a week after i purchased this bag so there's no link to the listing anymore.  The bag comes with a loewe bag, a loewe dust bag, tag and a care card.  I suspect this bag is fake because of the color and the crackings around the holes on the strap.  However, since I am not familiar with loewe bag (this is my first loewe bag), I can not say for sure that this bag is fake or not.  I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag as I paid almost $1600 for it.  Thanks a million times!


----------



## piecesofalice

JessQ said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this medium size loewe puzzle bag?  Thanks!!!!
> 
> Purchase Date:  about 1.5 weeks ago
> Purchase Site:  ebay
> Ebay seller: igors231
> 
> Note:  This ebay seller had listed the color of this bag as color 'tan', however, upon receipt of the bag, i noticed that the color is sort of 'reddish' dark brown and not tan.  The ebay seller had closed his/her account a week after i purchased this bag so there's no link to the listing anymore.  The bag comes with a loewe bag, a loewe dust bag, tag and a care card.  I suspect this bag is fake because of the color and the crackings around the holes on the strap.  However, since I am not familiar with loewe bag (this is my first loewe bag), I can not say for sure that this bag is fake or not.  I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag as I paid almost $1600 for it.  Thanks a million times!
> 
> View attachment 4265913
> View attachment 4265914
> View attachment 4265915
> View attachment 4265916
> View attachment 4265917
> View attachment 4265918
> View attachment 4265920
> View attachment 4265921
> View attachment 4265922
> View attachment 4265923


This all looks good, the colour is correct from those I've seen in person! The "cracks" are normal, they're to help with pushing the stud through to change the length of the strap. The way it hangs looks good too, Puzzles have a distinct way of falling when hung as they're so soft and it's hard to replicate. It does look used, however - did they say it was NWT? It might be a floor model. Did you receive a QC card/slip of paper?


----------



## JessQ

piecesofalice said:


> This all looks good, the colour is correct from those I've seen in person! The "cracks" are normal, they're to help with pushing the stud through to change the length of the strap. The way it hangs looks good too, Puzzles have a distinct way of falling when hung as they're so soft and it's hard to replicate. It does look used, however - did they say it was NWT? It might be a floor model. Did you receive a QC card/slip of paper?



Thanks for your response!!!  Yes, it's NWT and I did receive some cards.  But, the cards are not authentication cards, it's more like an information/care cards.


----------



## Pollolo

Guys! I need you help. This Loewe is real? Not fake? 
I’m confused because I don’t know what mean this “C” inside the bag over the code 
And in paper card my friend has R.I number and my bag -isn’t have it(


----------



## thequeenofthecouch

Hi! Can someone please help authenticate this Loewe Puzzle small bag?  THANK YOU!


----------



## thequeenofthecouch

Additional pics:


----------



## b.Jane

Hello. Will someone please verify the authenticity of this bag? 

Purchase Date: about 3 weeks ago
Purchase Site: ebay
Ebay seller: 1stbidz


----------



## Miabruun

Hello
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CaroCCCCC

Please authenticate this Loewe gate for me


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

Hi, would you be able to authenticate this bag for me? I was skeptical because the care card had a mistake on it and the cover looks a bit weird to me!


----------



## sorporshun

Hi, 
Can someone please authenticate this bag? 
I am skeptical because there is no box, no tag, and no dust bag.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Loewe-puzzle-brown-5ca674c48557af461dca1d2d
They provided additional pictures on this 2nd link below:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Loewe-puzzle-brown-5ca68a7cd948a1f04b9450b1

Thank you!!!


----------



## Smilehs

sorporshun said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> I am skeptical because there is no box, no tag, and no dust bag.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Loewe-puzzle-brown-5ca674c48557af461dca1d2d
> They provided additional pictures on this 2nd link below:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Loewe-puzzle-brown-5ca68a7cd948a1f04b9450b1
> 
> Thank you!!!




Hi

I signed up just to reply to this. I’ve looked at many loewe bag pics and such but that one kinda looks fake to me. Also, i saw some posts saying sometimes poshmark doesn’t do a good job at authenticating.


----------



## sorporshun

Smilehs said:


> Hi
> 
> I signed up just to reply to this. I’ve looked at many loewe bag pics and such but that one kinda looks fake to me. Also, i saw some posts saying sometimes poshmark doesn’t do a good job at authenticating.



Thank you so much Smilehs!!! I have decided not to get this bag and order one from the Loewe Website. =)


----------



## Xtaleyes

Hi! Can someone please please please help authenticate this bag. Seller is selling it as is with no dust bag and no tags.


----------



## Xtaleyes

Xtaleyes said:


> Hi! Can someone please please please help authenticate this bag. Seller is selling it as is with no dust bag and no tags.


Please can someone help authenticate.


----------



## Inininin

Hello. Will someone please verify the authenticity of this bag?
it comes without dustbag and cards and I have a doubts about it
Thank you!


----------



## ailoveamour2000

Pls someone tell me if this card belongs to authentic Loewe bag.
I’ve never seen this black card and tag.


----------



## Evergreen602

I recently ordered this Puzzle bag from Barneys website.  It should be authentic, but there are three red flags that make me want to double check.

1.  The bag and dust bag reek of perfume.  This leads me to believe this bag was a return.  Red flags 2 and 3 make me wonder if the real bag was replaced with a fake when returned.
2.  The only interior tag is sewn on LOEWE Made in Spain tag in black.  My understanding is the "O" in LOEWE should be a perfect circle.  This one seems a little elongated.
3.  There is no tag with a serial number and Made in Spain.  I have seen this on other bags selling online, but for all I know, these bags are replicas or older authentic bags.  Do recent Loewe Puzzle Bags have this tag?

The bag came with all the Loewe paper tags with serial numbers.  The Barneys price tag was detached, but in the zipper compartment on back of bag.  The lack of sewn on interior tag with serial number is what concerns me most.  If that is standard on all Loewe bags, especially bags from the latest season, I would like to know.


----------



## Evergreen602

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently ordered this Puzzle bag from Barneys website.  It should be authentic, but there are three red flags that make me want to double check.
> 
> 1.  The bag and dust bag reek of perfume.  This leads me to believe this bag was a return.  Red flags 2 and 3 make me wonder if the real bag was replaced with a fake when returned.
> 2.  The only interior tag is sewn on LOEWE Made in Spain tag in black.
> 3.  There is no tag with a serial number and Made in Spain.  I have seen this on other bags selling online, but for all I know, these bags are replicas or older authentic bags.  Do recent Loewe Puzzle Bags have this tag?


----------



## Inininin

Hello!
Will someone to help verify the authenticity of this bag, please? I just receive it from the local pre-loved shop and have a doubt about it. I think about zipper details because on my another Puzzle bag they looks different
It comes without cards, only with dustbag
thanks a lot


----------



## ALIMOU

Inininin said:


> Hello!
> Will someone to help verify the authenticity of this bag, please? I just receive it from the local pre-loved shop and have a doubt about it. I think about zipper details because on my another Puzzle bag they looks different
> It comes without cards, only with dustbag
> thanks a lot



Hi,
I have the same bag in the same colors which I bought in official Loewe store and all details and the number inside  are the same
I'm sure about authenticity


----------



## vishna_old

Could you please authenticate this Loewe Gate bag. I bought it pre-loved from a local shop in Italy but  i could not find this colour combination anywhere in Internet


----------



## eebaboya

Inininin said:


> Hello!
> Will someone to help verify the authenticity of this bag, please? I just receive it from the local pre-loved shop and have a doubt about it. I think about zipper details because on my another Puzzle bag they looks different
> It comes without cards, only with dustbag
> thanks a lot


I have doubts about this bag to be very honest. If you google the code and look at the font, it looks off.


----------



## Evergreen602

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently ordered this Puzzle bag from Barneys website.  It should be authentic, but there are three red flags that make me want to double check.
> 
> 1.  The bag and dust bag reek of perfume.  This leads me to believe this bag was a return.  Red flags 2 and 3 make me wonder if the real bag was replaced with a fake when returned.
> 2.  The only interior tag is sewn on LOEWE Made in Spain tag in black.  My understanding is the "O" in LOEWE should be a perfect circle.  This one seems a little elongated.
> 3.  There is no tag with a serial number and Made in Spain.  I have seen this on other bags selling online, but for all I know, these bags are replicas or older authentic bags.  Do recent Loewe Puzzle Bags have this tag?
> 
> The bag came with all the Loewe paper tags with serial numbers.  The Barneys price tag was detached, but in the zipper compartment on back of bag.  The lack of sewn on interior tag with serial number is what concerns me most.  If that is standard on all Loewe bags, especially bags from the latest season, I would like to know.


While I did not receive a reply here, I wanted to follow up with what I learned from Loewe customer service.  I described the bag I purchased from Barneys, and my concerns it was a return replaced with a replica, and not caught by Barneys.  The Loewe rep assured me the only tag that should be sewn in the interior of this bag is the black tag with the Loewe logo I show in my photos.  There is no tag with a serial number or code as I have seen with other Loewe bags on this site.  That made me feel much better about my purchase, and I decided to keep this beautiful bag.  If you have any doubts about your bag, I would contact Loewe's customer service by phone.  While they will not authenticate your bag, they can at least answer questions.  Hope this helps anyone who may have the same concerns I did about interior tags.


----------



## chibim00n

Can someone please help authenticate this bag? The listing ends in 22hrs so any help is very much appreciated! Thanks! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133104893586


----------



## frostedfashown

Hello,

Can someone help authenticate this?


----------



## elaineheaton

Hi can anyone help with this purse? Feels like good quality but I have no idea of style so I have nothing to compare it to. Markings look good to me.


----------



## Jazzzz

Can someone authentic this handbag?


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi! Does anyone of you have the same bag? Can you please take a look and let me know if this is authentic? Thank you!

Item Name: Loewe Amazona Leather Woven Bag
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/247485272


----------



## tschlili

Hey, because there is no JW Anderson thread I thought this one would be the best one to ask if anyone could authenticate this Logo bag? I‘m not sure because it is so lightweight, and doesn’t smell like leather, but on the other side I never seen/heard about a fake jw...


----------



## AngelYuki

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this Puzzle Bag?
Thank you! Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## jtay2009

Hi, I'm a newbie on this website....i need assistance with authenticating a loewe puzzle.   Can someone kindly advise if this bag is authentic?


----------



## Lilksunshine

Can someone please help me authenticate this Loewe 

eBay seller: SHEUK32

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153476138123


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Evergreen602 said:


> While I did not receive a reply here, I wanted to follow up with what I learned from Loewe customer service.  I described the bag I purchased from Barneys, and my concerns it was a return replaced with a replica, and not caught by Barneys.  The Loewe rep assured me the only tag that should be sewn in the interior of this bag is the black tag with the Loewe logo I show in my photos.  There is no tag with a serial number or code as I have seen with other Loewe bags on this site.  That made me feel much better about my purchase, and I decided to keep this beautiful bag.  If you have any doubts about your bag, I would contact Loewe's customer service by phone.  While they will not authenticate your bag, they can at least answer questions.  Hope this helps anyone who may have the same concerns I did about interior tags.



Hi, I have the same problem. My Loewe puzzle medium only has the inner bigger tag with LOEWE Made in Spain on it. All other people’s photos I saw online has the small leather tag with serial number on  it. However, all the other details for my bag seems legit, the zipper, the logo ,the stamp the dust bag.... if this is fake I will be surprised that they did not even make the serial number piece for it with everything else being  perfect. 
I also contacted Loewe Customer Service, they told me the same, the only inner piece should be just that bigger tag with “LOEWE Made in Spain” on it. There should be no serial number tag at all. This makes me feel even more confused because almost all the photos I saw online have that small piece. Do you think those are older versions?
Also, regarding your concern for the logo “O” shape, the authentic bag should be a “ football” shape with the upper tip towards left, it should not be a perfect round. So according to your photo, I think you are fine!


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Evergreen602 said:


> While I did not receive a reply here, I wanted to follow up with what I learned from Loewe customer service.  I described the bag I purchased from Barneys, and my concerns it was a return replaced with a replica, and not caught by Barneys.  The Loewe rep assured me the only tag that should be sewn in the interior of this bag is the black tag with the Loewe logo I show in my photos.  There is no tag with a serial number or code as I have seen with other Loewe bags on this site.  That made me feel much better about my purchase, and I decided to keep this beautiful bag.  If you have any doubts about your bag, I would contact Loewe's customer service by phone.  While they will not authenticate your bag, they can at least answer questions.  Hope this helps anyone who may have the same concerns I did about interior tags.


Hi, I just did some more search online, I see someone’s serial number is on the zipper’s back leather piece, you have to kind of pull the zipper and you will see there is a leather piece, the number is actually on there. I did that I see mine is one there too. I guess the new bags comes out recently just don’t have that separate leather tag any more , it is actually on the bag itself. Hope this helps


----------



## Evergreen602

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Hi, I just did some more search online, I see someone’s serial number is on the zipper’s back leather piece, you have to kind of pull the zipper and you will see there is a leather piece, the number is actually on there. I did that I see mine is one there too. I guess the new bags comes out recently just don’t have that separate leather tag any more , it is actually on the bag itself. Hope this helps


It's been a while since I checked back, but I noticed the serial number on mine a couple of months ago.  It is just as you mentioned, on the underside of the leather zipper piece.  I was relieved to find it.  I have no doubts now that my bag is authentic.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## kellyLV

Hi everyone, I just bought my puzzle. medium in Sand Mink. Im a little surprised to see new interior pockets like on the photo.  Please can anyone confirm this is the new changes they made? I also found the code and made in spain underneath the leather piece of the zipper. The nice leather smell and feel of it are authentic to me. Just the pockets left me wondering.. anyone? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kellyLV

Evergreen602 said:


> It's been a while since I checked back, but I noticed the serial number on mine a couple of months ago.  It is just as you mentioned, on the underside of the leather zipper piece.  I was relieved to find it.  I have no doubts now that my bag is authentic.
> Thanks for your reply!




Hi there! I recently purchased a medium puzzle too. Yes i also don’t have the separate Code/Made in Spain tag like the ones we see on older bags.. i have the code stamped underneath the zipper leather piece. A relief too that mine is authentic. 

 But i want to ask about your interior pockets, do they look like this? I believe the puzzle color you have is from their latest collection. So just to give me a piece of mind i hope that we have the same pocket design too.. the older bags i believe have pockets on each side of the bag.


----------



## Evergreen602

kellyLV said:


> Hi there! I recently purchased a medium puzzle too. Yes i also don’t have the separate Code/Made in Spain tag like the ones we see on older bags.. i have the code stamped underneath the zipper leather piece. A relief too that mine is authentic.
> 
> But i want to ask about your interior pockets, do they look like this? I believe the puzzle color you have is from their latest collection. So just to give me a piece of mind i hope that we have the same pocket design too.. the older bags i believe have pockets on each side of the bag.


Yes, the interior pockets on mine are the same as yours.  By the way, I love the Sand/Mink colorway - gorgeous bag!


----------



## kellyLV

Evergreen602 said:


> Yes, the interior pockets on mine are the same as yours.  By the way, I love the Sand/Mink colorway - gorgeous bag!


Yay. Great to know and great to have a forum like this to verify. Thank you for replying right away. Well i had a tough time choosing between the colour way you have and the sand/mink. I sudden remember I have a similar amber/black color combo from anotger brand.  So went with Sand/Mink, the color lacking in my purse collection. Enjoy your pretty puzzle. Thanks again


----------



## cngaya

Hi guys!! I tried to look online and check for photos but there doesnt seem to be many of the Loewe punk elephant bag! Im considering purchasing one, but wanted to verify if this is authentic. Do the elephant bags come with a serial/date stamp?? These are photos that were sent to me. May anyone out there be able to help or verify? Or if anyone out there owns an elephant bag of their own that would know??? Would greatly appreciate the help! Please and thank you!!


----------



## Rachaelko

Hi. I am a newbie to Loewe. Can any expert help to authenticate this Small Hammock? Thank you


----------



## garceface

Does anyone know if old versions of the puzzle bag had different coloured serial code tags? Most pics I see have a beige tab sewn on the interior, but I noticed this listing where the tag is the same colour as the exterior leather (blue). Posted two pics for reference, please advise!


----------



## Nas2003

Hello every one, I just bought this puzzle bag in bidding on ebay but I just noticed there are very good replica out there and I was wondering if you can tell whether this is a fake or original one. thanks in advance.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-L...WjeSjK5ZDU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuetfong

Hi guys

Wondering if anyone can help to see if this is an authentic Loewe puzzle in medium..

Thanks in advance!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ue-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-8964111.shtml


----------



## LeFab

Hello! Hope you can help me authenticate this bag. Someone is selling this online and I would like to make sure it's legit. Thanks!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can somebody help me authenticate this Loewe Puzzle bag please? Many thanks!


----------



## LeFab

Hello! Hope anyone can help. Thinking of buying this from a reseller. Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LeFab

Jakikay said:


> Hello! Can somebody help me authenticate this Loewe Puzzle bag please? Many thanks!



It looks off for me. And the price is so cheap for an original.


----------



## yebinkimm

Hi. Please help in authenticating this Loewe Heritage Tote. Thank you.


----------



## Annietantao

Hi experts Loewe, can you help to authenticate this puzzle I just bought, couple of stitches went off on this brand new one. So worried and about to return. Thank you very much.


----------



## MeSpore

Hi all,

i bought this amazona bag from a Japanese seller in eBay. Looking at what I received, I kind of have a feeling the bag maybe fake. 
Anyone can help me to authenticate it?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## MeSpore

MeSpore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i bought this amazona bag from a Japanese seller in eBay. Looking at what I received, I kind of have a feeling the bag maybe fake.
> Anyone can help me to authenticate it?
> 
> Appreciate your help.



Sorry, I think I missed the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Wanderingan

Hi
Can you help me authenticate this small puzzle bag please? ❤️


----------



## Marquesa

Hello Loewe enthusiasts,

I’m a huge fan of the old Loewe, before it became modern and trendy. I spotted this classic Amazona on eBay and wonder if anyone might have the knowledge to help authenticate it for me?


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Hi Loewe experts,

I've been unsure for a while if my small puzzle bag is authentic. Also if there are certain pictures that you need, please let me know, I tried to look for some guidelines but couldn't find any. I bought this bag on eBay from a Bulgarian seller. Thank you!!


----------



## EmmaPeel

At first I‘d like to say that I am not an expert. I just want to share my experience and show pictures of a „good“ fake Puzzle I bought preloved and an authentic one.

Few days ago I ordered a small Puzzle and the same day I found a medium pre loved one for a really good price. This already raised my suspicion but as I still have been unsure about the right size for me and returns were accepted for the pre loved one I ordered it and both arrived today.

Let me say I have been hunting for the puzzle since it’s release but I know about all the fake out there (mentioned it in the Loewe thread already) so I skipped a lot of offers over the past years just because returns are mostly impossible.

But because I am a very curious person I started this experiment.

Sellers photos looked quite fine but next to the authentic one it is obvious that it is a high quality fake bag. I took a lot of pictures for comparison and like to share my experience with you.

1. the smell
The real one has a deep leather smell while the fake bag smells like... plastic? It was described as „like new“, a few months old and „worn once“. If I didn’t have both lying next to each other maybe I wouldn’t have noticed it but the authentic‘s smell screams luxury while the fake smells like any average low quality leather bag out there.

2. The feel
Quite unsure if it is fair to compare them because the fake bag is made of smooth leather and the real one is pebbled leather.
I noticed the fake bag to be a bit stiff, not buttery soft like the authentic one.

3. the look

Here are the pictures:

The dustbag

The authentic dustbag feels much thicker and while the fake one looks nearly the same from the outside it feels flimsy in direct comparison. The inner seams look complete different and you can see the lack of quality at the inner seams.




The booklet

Do I need to say anything? The pictures speak by themselves...




The leather tag

Not easy to spot the differences but I noticed some deviation.
e.g. „Made in Spain“ ends in the middle of the „W“ from LOEWE on the fake one while the same lettering ends near to the beginnig of the W on the authentic.
The font looks also a bit different.




The leather tabs

The difference in stitching is obvious. On the authentic one the look even while there are a lot more and uneven stitches on the fake bag.

Here I was able to compare the quality of the leather because the tabs and the handle on the pebbled small puzzle are smooth leather. It definitely has a softer feel on the authentic one.




The tag
Plastic vs. metal / black string vs. white
Obviously different




The zipper

Leather piece looks different (no complete stitching on the fake bag but not sure if this is a red flag - maybe some legit bag don’t have the stitches), the angle of the fake leather piece is on the wrong side




The hardware

Hard to tell but in direct comparison the hw on the authentic bag feels heavier and the clasp on the fake bag is slightly more rounded. You can feel it but I wouldn’t have noticed it if I only had the fake bag.




The serial no.

Hard to tell because my authentic one doesn’t share a lot of numbers with the fake bag.

Still I would say they are different.





As I said I am no expert. But maybe my photos can help others.

The fake bag is already on its way back. The seller claims it was „a gift“ but refunded me immediately via PayPal after I sent pictures and told him what I think.
I hadn’t even arranged the return so why did he send me the 1.100 Euro? I am 100% sure he knew what he was selling right from the start.

Thanks a lot for reading and let me excuse for my english. I am not a native speaker and describing all these details in a foreign language wasn’t that easy for me.

Stay in good health!


----------



## totally

EmmaPeel said:


> The serial no.
> 
> Hard to tell because my authentic one doesn’t share a lot of numbers with the fake bag.
> 
> Still I would say they are different.
> 
> View attachment 4692412



Thank you for posting those comparisons. I would say that the serial number on my auth Loewe puzzle looks more like the bottom photo than the top one. But I don't know if that's because the fake is the exact model of the puzzle I got (classic calfskin, tan with silver hardware).


----------



## EmmaPeel

totally said:


> Thank you for posting those comparisons. I would say that the serial number on my auth Loewe puzzle looks more like the bottom photo than the top one. But I don't know if that's because the fake is the exact model of the puzzle I got (classic calfskin, tan with silver hardware).


Yes, I think maybe it depends on the leather.

But to me the 6 and the 9 look odd. A serial no. from an authentic puzzle has been posted in this thread before:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-loewe.187961/page-19#post-33376092

Do you have a picture of your serial number?

I am just curious about the differences.


----------



## totally

EmmaPeel said:


> Yes, I think maybe it depends on the leather.
> 
> But to me the 6 and the 9 look odd. A serial no. from an authentic puzzle has been posted in this thread before:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-loewe.187961/page-19#post-33376092
> 
> Do you have a picture of your serial number?
> 
> I am just curious about the differences.



Really hard to take a clear pic without stretching the bag but here it is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I think the "missing stitches" on the zipper are present on older models of the small puzzle and on mini puzzles.


----------



## BlackVelvet

Hi 
Can you help me with this Puzzle bag? I don‘t own a Loewe Bag so I don‘t have a comparison.


----------



## ohsnap

Hi Loewe experts!

Saw a black grained calfskin puzzle on the resale market but with a black logo - does this exist? The photos on the Loewe website show the black puzzle with a white logo.




TIA!!


----------



## EmmaPeel

ohsnap said:


> Hi Loewe experts!
> 
> Saw a black grained calfskin puzzle on the resale market but with a black logo - does this exist? The photos on the Loewe website show the black puzzle with a white logo.
> 
> View attachment 4703964
> 
> 
> TIA!!


Which size is it?

I think I have seen a black grained leather puzzle with the embossed logo before (at Matchesfashion or MyTheresa) but this has been a large one from the men‘s collection...


----------



## depalana

Hi all,
Just wondering if I could get some help with authenticating this medium puzzle bag in the tan colour
It is off ebay, seller says her dad bought if from HK in 2017 but no receipt. Dust bag included
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/373006394440?ul_noapp=true
Seller has sent me some more images which I will attach as well!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chayashilin

totally said:


> Really hard to take a clear pic without stretching the bag but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the "missing stitches" on the zipper are present on older models of the small puzzle and on mini puzzles.



Question... does your serial number have a "C" at the top left area?


----------



## EmmaPeel

Chayashilin said:


> Question... does your serial number have a "C" at the top left area?



you didn‘t ask me but the tan puzzle I am going to return has the „c“ above the serial number while the light caramel does not.

Attached a photo of the code in my bag. If you have concerns about authenticity, the ones I have here withe me are definitely authentic.


----------



## Chayashilin

Thanks for letting me know! I just received my preloved bag it also had a C on it.


----------



## totally

Chayashilin said:


> Question... does your serial number have a "C" at the top left area?



Yes it does.


----------



## ohsnap

EmmaPeel said:


> Which size is it?
> 
> I think I have seen a black grained leather puzzle with the embossed logo before (at Matchesfashion or MyTheresa) but this has been a large one from the men‘s collection...



The seller noted it as medium. And I believe this is the women’s version


----------



## vivianw1234

Hi guys!

I have recently joined this forum 

Can anyone help me to authenticate this Loewe Gate mini that I recently got bought from Vestiaire Collective?
Listing: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...haki-leather-gate-loewe-handbag-9545677.shtml

The bag just arrived today and it looks nice, nothing is off but the only thing that concerns me is the tag that comes with the bag. I have attached all the images below... 

so the size I got is mini but the tag is showing S meaning small size... so I am kinda frustrated right now

Please help!!! thanks


----------



## Vivser

Hi everyone 

I’m new here , I bought my Loewe bag on eBay and was just looking to get your opinion on authenticity, just like to be double sure 

Thankyou


----------



## yahoo33

I found this green suede loewe puzzle bag on poshmark..something seems off about it to me. Can someone help?


----------



## EmmaPeel

yahoo33 said:


> I found this green suede loewe puzzle bag on poshmark..something seems off about it to me. Can someone help?


Imo the lining looks different compared to the original. 

The original Loewe Puzzle has a cotton lining with a matte finish and more structure. In many fakes I have noticed a more shimmery and smooth fabric which looks like polyester or something similar.


----------



## yahoo33

Can someone authenticate this puzzle bag for me from Tradesy. I read they are notorious for selling fakes. So I don't want to risk buying it and not being able to return. Thank you


----------



## yvemarie123

Hi Everyone! New member here. Would appreciate if someone can help to authenticate this loewe puzzle! Its from a reseller, selling at very good price. Seller is unable to meet due to covid situation hence, my guards are up.

Nowadays where are so many loewe sellers with very good replica, so just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## SuperManandMe

Can someone authenticate this Loewe Flamenco knot bag (small), thanks in advance.
Got this bag from a reseller online
Name: Loewe flamenco knot bag
Size: Small
Color: Tan
Leather: Calfskin


----------



## yahoo33

I got my preloved Loewe puzzle and the seller had a black card instead of a regular booklet. Is that normal in the old version?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello please can anyone authenticate this preloved puzzle? Purchased online 
I’m feeling confused about the serial number after searching so I thought best to check


----------



## lydia_93

Hi everyone!

I am looking into purchasing this Loewe small Puzzle on Reebonz's website. Can anyone help me authenticate it prior to buying it?

Thank you!

Listing : https://www.reebonz.com/ca/loewe/bags/pre-owned-loewe-puzzle-bag-14983113


----------



## silver1995

Hi everyone, can anyone authenticate this Loewe mini puzzle for me? Thank you!









						Loewe Mini Puzzle Bag Tan  | eBay
					

There is a small crease on the bottom of the bag, but no other scratches or signs of corner wear. Made in Spain.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## tsuzy

Hi all, would appreciate it if someone could help authenticate this bag! In particular the brand tags (with the small plastic LOEWE in words + white instead of the logo + black) and serial number tag look a little different from what I've seen on forums? 

Thank you!


----------



## manpursefan

Hi. Not sure if anyone still authenticates Loewe bags in this forum but please help me authenticate this bag I'd like to buy from a local Instagram shop that sells designer bags and shoes. They're saying they have an authenticator and personal shopper but just want to hear it straight from experts on Purseforum.

Small Puzzle Unused

Pictures attached and video here: 

It's being sold for a little less than $1200 so please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## dollunicorn1013

manpursefan said:


> Hi. Not sure if anyone still authenticates Loewe bags in this forum but please help me authenticate this bag I'd like to buy from a local Instagram shop that sells designer bags and shoes. They're saying they have an authenticator and personal shopper but just want to hear it straight from experts on Purseforum.
> 
> Small Puzzle Unused
> 
> Pictures attached and video here:
> 
> It's being sold for a little less than $1200 so please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4773568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773578



Hi I'm also from the PH and have seen this post, It had a really good price but I got hesitant since if you look closely at the back zipper, the longer side should be on the left and theirs is on the right. I've looked at Loewe bags sold in Luxury online stores and all of them had the zipper pull longer on the right. So I don't think Loewe would have this small detail wrong.

Also, for an "unused" bag the price is ridiculous.


----------



## manpursefan

dollunicorn1013 said:


> Hi I'm also from the PH and have seen this post, It had a really good price but I got hesitant since if you look closely at the back zipper, the longer side should be on the left and theirs is on the right. I've looked at Loewe bags sold in Luxury online stores and all of them had the zipper pull longer on the right. So I don't think Loewe would have this small detail wrong.
> 
> Also, for an "unused" bag the price is ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 4778468



Good thing I didn't buy it then  It's already sold btw

AHHHH guess we don't have a choice but to save up for a brand new Puzzle if the luxury resellers are selling fakes.


----------



## Missnicita

Hi could you guys help me authenticate this. 


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/red-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-10832602.shtml
		

Also where can i find the date code? 

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kmarojasss

Missnicita said:


> Hi could you guys help me authenticate this.
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/red-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-10832602.shtml
> 
> 
> Also where can i find the date code?
> 
> thanks so much in advance!



Hi! the date code should be stamped either directly onto the leather at the interior (closer to the retainer box) or onto a leather tab that is attached to the lining.


----------



## Missnicita

Thanks for a quick reply! Do all puzzle bags have the tags or are there exceptions? I dont see one in my bag. Or maybe I am looking wrong?


----------



## Zimstern

EmmaPeel said:


> At first I‘d like to say that I am not an expert. I just want to share my experience and show pictures of a „good“ fake Puzzle I bought preloved and an authentic one.
> 
> Few days ago I ordered a small Puzzle and the same day I found a medium pre loved one for a really good price. This already raised my suspicion but as I still have been unsure about the right size for me and returns were accepted for the pre loved one I ordered it and both arrived today.
> 
> Let me say I have been hunting for the puzzle since it’s release but I know about all the fake out there (mentioned it in the Loewe thread already) so I skipped a lot of offers over the past years just because returns are mostly impossible.
> 
> But because I am a very curious person I started this experiment.
> 
> Sellers photos looked quite fine but next to the authentic one it is obvious that it is a high quality fake bag. I took a lot of pictures for comparison and like to share my experience with you.
> 
> 1. the smell
> The real one has a deep leather smell while the fake bag smells like... plastic? It was described as „like new“, a few months old and „worn once“. If I didn’t have both lying next to each other maybe I wouldn’t have noticed it but the authentic‘s smell screams luxury while the fake smells like any average low quality leather bag out there.
> 
> 2. The feel
> Quite unsure if it is fair to compare them because the fake bag is made of smooth leather and the real one is pebbled leather.
> I noticed the fake bag to be a bit stiff, not buttery soft like the authentic one.
> 
> 3. the look
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> The dustbag
> 
> The authentic dustbag feels much thicker and while the fake one looks nearly the same from the outside it feels flimsy in direct comparison. The inner seams look complete different and you can see the lack of quality at the inner seams.
> 
> View attachment 4692398
> 
> 
> The booklet
> 
> Do I need to say anything? The pictures speak by themselves...
> 
> View attachment 4692399
> 
> 
> The leather tag
> 
> Not easy to spot the differences but I noticed some deviation.
> e.g. „Made in Spain“ ends in the middle of the „W“ from LOEWE on the fake one while the same lettering ends near to the beginnig of the W on the authentic.
> The font looks also a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 4692400
> 
> 
> The leather tabs
> 
> The difference in stitching is obvious. On the authentic one the look even while there are a lot more and uneven stitches on the fake bag.
> 
> Here I was able to compare the quality of the leather because the tabs and the handle on the pebbled small puzzle are smooth leather. It definitely has a softer feel on the authentic one.
> 
> View attachment 4692401
> 
> 
> The tag
> Plastic vs. metal / black string vs. white
> Obviously different
> 
> View attachment 4692402
> 
> 
> The zipper
> 
> Leather piece looks different (no complete stitching on the fake bag but not sure if this is a red flag - maybe some legit bag don’t have the stitches), the angle of the fake leather piece is on the wrong side
> 
> View attachment 4692403
> 
> 
> The hardware
> 
> Hard to tell but in direct comparison the hw on the authentic bag feels heavier and the clasp on the fake bag is slightly more rounded. You can feel it but I wouldn’t have noticed it if I only had the fake bag.
> 
> View attachment 4692404
> 
> 
> The serial no.
> 
> Hard to tell because my authentic one doesn’t share a lot of numbers with the fake bag.
> 
> Still I would say they are different.
> 
> View attachment 4692412
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I am no expert. But maybe my photos can help others.
> 
> The fake bag is already on its way back. The seller claims it was „a gift“ but refunded me immediately via PayPal after I sent pictures and told him what I think.
> I hadn’t even arranged the return so why did he send me the 1.100 Euro? I am 100% sure he knew what he was selling right from the start.
> 
> Thanks a lot for reading and let me excuse for my english. I am not a native speaker and describing all these details in a foreign language wasn’t that easy for me.
> 
> Stay in good health!


Very, very good and helpful summary! Now I know my Puzzle Bag is no fake and I am so relieved!


----------



## dearmatt

Would anyone be able to have a look at this piece for me and let me know what they think re: it's authenticity?









						LOEWE Puzzle Mini Bag Black  | eBay
					

Loewe STYLE #322.30. -one internal slot pocket, one internal zipped pocket. -color black. 18X12.5X8 cm. -two top handles, removable shoulder strap. -Palladium hardware.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Chi En

Who can help me authenticate this loewe gate small


----------



## ellenaleona

EmmaPeel said:


> you didn‘t ask me but the tan puzzle I am going to return has the „c“ above the serial number while the light caramel does not.
> 
> Attached a photo of the code in my bag. If you have concerns about authenticity, the ones I have here withe me are definitely authentic.
> 
> View attachment 4706810


Hi there, I recently purchased a medium Loewe Puzzle bag in Tan from HBX.com. The box it came in was just in a regular brown box with a white Loewe label on it. When I was checking the interior for the leather tag with the serial number and 'Made in spain' embossing I was surprised to see it was not present in mine. After contacting the website they managed to locate the Serial number embossing which was on the bag itself, under the zipper. Is that a new serial number location for all puzzle bag? Mine serial number looks exactly like yours with the "C" on top of it. I am still concerned with its authenticity because when I contacted Loewe official website's customer service, they didn't answer my question in regards to the new location of the serial number. Basically they weren't very helpful and just shun me off because I did not purchase it from their website/official retailer. Could you please help me authenticate my bag? 

Also with all of the authenticity tags and cards I received with my purchase there is this small paper in the booklet that says 'control 8' but all of the reseller I've seen online has a 'control 5' paper. I'm not sure if that is a telltale in authenticating a bag. I'd appreciate any help! If it is not authentic I will be returning my purchase


----------



## devuska2009

Are all loewe gate bags have C on the left corner of serial number? Because mine does not and i bought it from matchesfashion.


----------



## Chi En

Chi En said:


> Who can help me authenticate this loewe gate small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809602
> View attachment 4809603
> View attachment 4809604
> View attachment 4809605
> View attachment 4809606


Who can help


----------



## devuska2009

here is my pictures


----------



## devuska2009

I bought another one and it has C above serial number. Does it mean without C it is fake?


----------



## Chi En

devuska2009 said:


> I bought another one and it has C above serial number. Does it mean without C it is fake?


But your looks good I’m not sure


----------



## devuska2009

Yes it looks and smell good, except i don't see that letter C, but I also have another one in beige /grey color and it does nt have it eighther and it is authentic, so maybe they are older models?


----------



## Extraoydinary

Could you guys please help have a look at this puzzle bag if it's fake? Thank you!


----------



## Chi En

devuska2009 said:


> Yes it looks and smell good, except i don't see that letter C, but I also have another one in beige /grey color and it does nt have it eighther and it is authentic, so maybe they are older models?


I think so


----------



## zashikibuta

Extraoydinary said:


> Could you guys please help have a look at this puzzle bag if it's fake? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812414
> View attachment 4812415
> View attachment 4812416
> View attachment 4812417
> View attachment 4812418
> View attachment 4812419
> View attachment 4812420


The feet look off , the front, corners, and  the leather?  Can't be too certain but those are red flags imo. I would personally hold off.


----------



## dearmatt

Can anyone help me with this puzzle bag? Trying to have it authenticated before I purchase but am really having difficulty finding a reputable service that authenticates Loewe.


----------



## gardalina

Can someone take a look at this puzzle bag? I can't tell if these are signs of wear-and-tear (it's pre-owned) or if it's just a fake.


----------



## Bag_34

Hi! May i ask for your help in authenticating this bag? Thank you!


----------



## lovecococola

Hi there, can someone help authenticate this item? It says it was purchased from Nordstrom in January 2020. Very confused with the all the differences from past puzzle bags.https://posh.mk/SPq5etb7d9


----------



## aupolei

ohsnap said:


> Hi Loewe experts!
> 
> Saw a black grained calfskin puzzle on the resale market but with a black logo - does this exist? The photos on the Loewe website show the black puzzle with a white logo.
> 
> View attachment 4703964
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Hi! Did you end up purchasing this bag? The NM website has photos of this version but I’m not sure if it’s accurate (the description seems to be for the smooth calf leather and I thought the grained versions were more expensive). I visited a store where it was supposed to be in stock but they couldn’t find it.


----------



## yebinkimm

Hi, I would like to request help in authenticating this medium puzzle bag. Thank you.


----------



## Loewetwink

yebinkimm said:


> Hi, I would like to request help in authenticating this medium puzzle bag. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4833780
> View attachment 4833781
> View attachment 4833782
> View attachment 4833783
> View attachment 4833784





yebinkimm said:


> Hi, I would like to request help in authenticating this medium puzzle bag. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4833780
> View attachment 4833781
> View attachment 4833782
> View attachment 4833783
> View attachment 4833784



The inner tag looks off, the wear at the handles seem to not even be genuine leather. I wouldn’t purchase it personally imo


----------



## yebinkimm

Loewetwink said:


> The inner tag looks off, the wear at the handles seem to not even be genuine leather. I wouldn’t purchase it personally imo


Thank you. Yes, both the logo and the code look off. I'm trying to find a reputable authenticator for Loewe so I can get a refund for my purchase.


----------



## dilemmanity

Hi friends, can you please share your thoughts on this bag? I am not too well versed but the hooks of the strap looks different from what I saw in the boutique. Thanks!


----------



## CCS

hi! 
I am new to this forum but could someone please help me authenticate this Loewe puzzle bag? Thanks so much! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loewe-Pu...162303?hash=item44639f543f:g:jfEAAOSwRO9fWhJH
Claudia


----------



## enza991

Hi,can someone,please,can help me authenticating this Loewe Mini Gate belt bag?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

No one,please?


----------



## TUAN

enza991 said:


> No one,please?


I’m not an expert but it seems fine, just like mine


----------



## enza991

TUAN said:


> I’m not an expert but it seems fine, just like mine


Thank you!


----------



## shnxxxp

EmmaPeel said:


> At first I‘d like to say that I am not an expert. I just want to share my experience and show pictures of a „good“ fake Puzzle I bought preloved and an authentic one.
> 
> Few days ago I ordered a small Puzzle and the same day I found a medium pre loved one for a really good price. This already raised my suspicion but as I still have been unsure about the right size for me and returns were accepted for the pre loved one I ordered it and both arrived today.
> 
> Let me say I have been hunting for the puzzle since it’s release but I know about all the fake out there (mentioned it in the Loewe thread already) so I skipped a lot of offers over the past years just because returns are mostly impossible.
> 
> But because I am a very curious person I started this experiment.
> 
> Sellers photos looked quite fine but next to the authentic one it is obvious that it is a high quality fake bag. I took a lot of pictures for comparison and like to share my experience with you.
> 
> 1. the smell
> The real one has a deep leather smell while the fake bag smells like... plastic? It was described as „like new“, a few months old and „worn once“. If I didn’t have both lying next to each other maybe I wouldn’t have noticed it but the authentic‘s smell screams luxury while the fake smells like any average low quality leather bag out there.
> 
> 2. The feel
> Quite unsure if it is fair to compare them because the fake bag is made of smooth leather and the real one is pebbled leather.
> I noticed the fake bag to be a bit stiff, not buttery soft like the authentic one.
> 
> 3. the look
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> The dustbag
> 
> The authentic dustbag feels much thicker and while the fake one looks nearly the same from the outside it feels flimsy in direct comparison. The inner seams look complete different and you can see the lack of quality at the inner seams.
> 
> View attachment 4692398
> 
> 
> The booklet
> 
> Do I need to say anything? The pictures speak by themselves...
> 
> View attachment 4692399
> 
> 
> The leather tag
> 
> Not easy to spot the differences but I noticed some deviation.
> e.g. „Made in Spain“ ends in the middle of the „W“ from LOEWE on the fake one while the same lettering ends near to the beginnig of the W on the authentic.
> The font looks also a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 4692400
> 
> 
> The leather tabs
> 
> The difference in stitching is obvious. On the authentic one the look even while there are a lot more and uneven stitches on the fake bag.
> 
> Here I was able to compare the quality of the leather because the tabs and the handle on the pebbled small puzzle are smooth leather. It definitely has a softer feel on the authentic one.
> 
> View attachment 4692401
> 
> 
> The tag
> Plastic vs. metal / black string vs. white
> Obviously different
> 
> View attachment 4692402
> 
> 
> The zipper
> 
> Leather piece looks different (no complete stitching on the fake bag but not sure if this is a red flag - maybe some legit bag don’t have the stitches), the angle of the fake leather piece is on the wrong side
> 
> View attachment 4692403
> 
> 
> The hardware
> 
> Hard to tell but in direct comparison the hw on the authentic bag feels heavier and the clasp on the fake bag is slightly more rounded. You can feel it but I wouldn’t have noticed it if I only had the fake bag.
> 
> View attachment 4692404
> 
> 
> The serial no.
> 
> Hard to tell because my authentic one doesn’t share a lot of numbers with the fake bag.
> 
> Still I would say they are different.
> 
> View attachment 4692412
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I am no expert. But maybe my photos can help others.
> 
> The fake bag is already on its way back. The seller claims it was „a gift“ but refunded me immediately via PayPal after I sent pictures and told him what I think.
> I hadn’t even arranged the return so why did he send me the 1.100 Euro? I am 100% sure he knew what he was selling right from the start.
> 
> Thanks a lot for reading and let me excuse for my english. I am not a native speaker and describing all these details in a foreign language wasn’t that easy for me.
> 
> Stay in good health!



Thank you so much for your explanations! I just purchased a Puzzle bag in sz Small in Tan, everything looks perfect. However I'm a bit worried about the handle stitchings of being uneven (especially in the thicker ends where the flap of the handle is located). I saw in another forum that there may have been issues about the stitches due it's being hand-stitch, but I just want to make sure that this is common for Loewe Puzzle bags. Can any of you pls help? Thank you so much!


----------



## purselover2018

Hi everyone! I recently purchased a Loewe small midnight navy/black puzzle bag on eBay and used a service to authenticate - they confirmed the authenticity but I do have one question. One part of the lining has been glued to the interior and I can pull it back - is this typical for puzzle bags? Could it be this bag's lining was defective and it is authentic? The bag otherwise looks authentic to me and the serial number must have checked out. Please see photos. Thank you!!


----------



## phy91

Hi there, can someone help me authenticate this puzzle? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## mrsgrd

Hi ladies, I’m new to Loewe and I’ve got a puzzle which I adore, but I’ve been looking at the hammock bag. Does this seem real to you ?  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS...300999?hash=item2d19ea1ac7:g:cOAAAOSwScxfaijB 

the buyer has a receipt for £1725 but that was in 2017. The bag also has a key fob as well which I don’t think the new ones have. Any help would be wonderful thanks


----------



## Wokepast5

Recently bought a light caramel Loewe puzzle in medium, can anyone help to verify if this is authentic? Also, is the new design with 2 pockets on 1 side instead of pockets on the front and back? Thanks!!


----------



## Wokepast5

Hi again, can anyone help? Thanks very much!


----------



## totally

Wokepast5 said:


> Recently bought a light caramel Loewe puzzle in medium, can anyone help to verify if this is authentic? Also, is the new design with 2 pockets on 1 side instead of pockets on the front and back? Thanks!!



I'm not an expert but pretty sure this is not authentic. There's a post a few pages back comparing an authentic light caramel small Puzzle w/ gold hardware vs. a fake tan small Puzzle w/ silver hardware.


----------



## Wokepast5

totally said:


> I'm not an expert but pretty sure this is not authentic. There's a post a few pages back comparing an authentic light caramel small Puzzle w/ gold hardware vs. a fake tan small Puzzle w/ silver hardware.



Hi there! Can you let me know which part is not authentic? I did try using an online Authenticator and also a 2nd hand boutique to have a look to get a second opinion and they said it was authentic... now I’m a little confused.


----------



## montospecks

Wokepast5 said:


> Hi there! Can you let me know which part is not authentic? I did try using an online Authenticator and also a 2nd hand boutique to have a look to get a second opinion and they said it was authentic... now I’m a little confused.


I think one thing that stands out is the angle of the zipper pull tab on the back zipper. The angle is incorrect when comparing to Loewe's models online


----------



## montospecks

purselover2018 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently purchased a Loewe small midnight navy/black puzzle bag on eBay and used a service to authenticate - they confirmed the authenticity but I do have one question. One part of the lining has been glued to the interior and I can pull it back - is this typical for puzzle bags? Could it be this bag's lining was defective and it is authentic? The bag otherwise looks authentic to me and the serial number must have checked out. Please see photos. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4867062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867069



Yes this is the case with my puzzle too.


----------



## BlackVelvet

Hi everyone,
Can someone help me with this Loewe Puzzle bag? It's selling on ebay and it's possible to send the bag back but I want to be sure before buying. Since I don't own a Loewe bag and I don't have a store nearby I can't compare it to another bag.
Thank you


----------



## ih1009

Bought this off someone I knew. I was told it was authentic. It did not come with tags, the label with the stamped date seems off as i read that they clip the corners on authentic ones. My friend owns one and hers wasn’t clipped but this one is round....so I feel like it is fake. Would someone be able to authenticate this for me. Thanks.


----------



## vodense

ih1009 said:


> Bought this off someone I knew. I was told it was authentic. It did not come with tags, the label with the stamped date seems off as i read that they clip the corners on authentic ones. My friend owns one and hers wasn’t clipped but this one is round....so I feel like it is fake. Would someone be able to authenticate this for me. Thanks.


I’m no expert but I had a small puzzle from January 2016 and it was with rounded corners on the tag. I can see that yours are from 2015, so perhaps it’s just an old thing with the rounded edges?
In my 2018 model medium puzzle it’s squared.


----------



## kikalarue

Treasure hunting at my favorite thrift store today, I found what looks to be a genuine Loewe bag for under $10. Is it my lucky day? Also, I can only find one other bag on the internet that looks as though it were part of the same collection (it's a different style). Any help dating and authenticating this bag is much appreciated. Note the coral leather piping.


----------



## PurseAddictSandy

Hi guys, I found this amazing Loewe Puzzle Bag on vinted, but am unsure if it's authentic. There is no invoice as the seller said it was a present. As requested she sent me a picture of the serial number, but it is directly stamped into the inside leather of the bag - I only have seen it before on an extra small leather label. According to the seller the new bags don't have the label anymore. It would be lovely if you could help me authenticating this bag!


----------



## Lillianlm

PurseAddictSandy said:


> Hi guys, I found this amazing Loewe Puzzle Bag on vinted, but am unsure if it's authentic. There is no invoice as the seller said it was a present. As requested she sent me a picture of the serial number, but it is directly stamped into the inside leather of the bag - I only have seen it before on an extra small leather label. According to the seller the new bags don't have the label anymore. It would be lovely if you could help me authenticating this bag!
> View attachment 4930311
> View attachment 4930312
> View attachment 4930314
> View attachment 4930315
> View attachment 4930316
> View attachment 4930307
> View attachment 4930308
> View attachment 4930309




I have an authentic medium Loewe puzzle bag that I bought in 2019, and the serial number is not printed on a tag, but is on the interior  leather front left (holding the back of the bag closest to my body). It’s also 6 digits, with (c) MADE IN SPAIN on the second line. I’m by no means an expert in authenticating Loewe bags, but I just want to assure you that your serial number location should not disqualify the bag.


----------



## Gabs007

ih1009 said:


> Bought this off someone I knew. I was told it was authentic. It did not come with tags, the label with the stamped date seems off as i read that they clip the corners on authentic ones. My friend owns one and hers wasn’t clipped but this one is round....so I feel like it is fake. Would someone be able to authenticate this for me. Thanks.



They changed that a few times over the years, I have clipped, not clipped, rounded, and I am fairly confident that Harrod's doesn't sell fakes


----------



## PurseAddictSandy

Lillianlm said:


> I have an authentic medium Loewe puzzle bag that I bought in 2019, and the serial number is not printed on a tag, but is on the interior  leather front left (holding the back of the bag closest to my body). It’s also 6 digits, with (c) MADE IN SPAIN on the second line. I’m by no means an expert in authenticating Loewe bags, but I just want to assure you that your serial number location should not disqualify the bag.


Thanks for your quick reply! Understood  But what do you guys think apart from that (seams, leather, hardware etc.)? And it comes with dustbag and Labels. I ckecked the model online at loewe.com and to me considering the pictures it looks authentic. But as I don‘t own one yet would be lovely to know your opinions on these Points?  The seller reserved the piece for me until friday, I would be so thankful if I could sort it out with your Help. Kind regards


----------



## Gabs007

PurseAddictSandy said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! Understood  But what do you guys think apart from that (seams, leather, hardware etc.)? And it comes with dustbag and Labels. I ckecked the model online at loewe.com and to me considering the pictures it looks authentic. But as I don‘t own one yet would be lovely to know your opinions on these Points? The seller reserved the piece for me until friday, I would be so thankful if I could sort it out with your Help. Kind regards



The pictures look good but I am not an expert on Loewe, I simply like their bags, shoes and glasses, but pictures are always one thing, often the feel of the item is more important, the other thing is I bought items where the pictures were perfect and of the real thing, what you receive might not be the same. If you buy online and you are not totally sure, I'd pay a bit more to get it authenticated


----------



## ozlemshaw

Hi there! Could someone please authenticate this Puzzle? I am especially interested in what you think of the stamp code on the leather inside, near the zip. It says “C”, and also has FS near the main code. Wonder why that is? I hope someone can help!


----------



## JerryK

Dear Authenticator,
Would appreciate some help authenticating this Loewe Small Puzzle bag? Selling pre-loved on Instagram. There is no receipt as it was a gift.

Item Name : Loewe Small Puzzle Bag
Colour: Sand/Mink
Serial Number : 061810

Thank you!


----------



## LexAeterna

Could anyone tell if these briefcases are authentic? Both links feature the same model. I tried Googling it but could not find the name of the model.



			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/black-leather-loewe-handbag-10360417.shtml
		




			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/black-leather-loewe-handbag-12732897.shtml


----------



## Sunflowersunshine

Dear Authenticator,
Would appreciate some help authenticating this Loewe Small Puzzle bag?

Part 1, part 2 below for more photos
Item Name : Loewe Small Puzzle Bag
Colour: Black
Serial Number : 011811

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sunflowersunshine

Dear Authenticator,
Would appreciate some help authenticating this Loewe Small Puzzle bag? 

Part 2, part 1 above for more photos

Item Name : Loewe Small Puzzle Bag
Colour: Black
Serial Number : 011811

Thank you in advance.


----------



## minaryn

Good evening everyone from Paris, I got the Loewe hammock back today I would like to know if anyone could help me authenticate this one please. I compared to my Loewe puzzle hardware, zip and everything. I was sure for the beginning until I have see strap parts. Could you please help me thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ttt123

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post - and I'm sorry to add to the authenticate requests but I'd really appreciate another opinion, as I've paid for authentication and they've said it was fake because of the engravings. I purchased the bag on EBay, and she has claimed its authenticity. 

I really don't want to put someone out of business because of this so I wanted to be extra sure before making the claim this bag is fake!

Thank you so so so so much for anyone's help
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 xxx


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

ellenaleona said:


> Hi there, I recently purchased a medium Loewe Puzzle bag in Tan from HBX.com. The box it came in was just in a regular brown box with a white Loewe label on it. When I was checking the interior for the leather tag with the serial number and 'Made in spain' embossing I was surprised to see it was not present in mine. After contacting the website they managed to locate the Serial number embossing which was on the bag itself, under the zipper. Is that a new serial number location for all puzzle bag? Mine serial number looks exactly like yours with the "C" on top of it. I am still concerned with its authenticity because when I contacted Loewe official website's customer service, they didn't answer my question in regards to the new location of the serial number. Basically they weren't very helpful and just shun me off because I did not purchase it from their website/official retailer. Could you please help me authenticate my bag?
> 
> Also with all of the authenticity tags and cards I received with my purchase there is this small paper in the booklet that says 'control 8' but all of the reseller I've seen online has a 'control 5' paper. I'm not sure if that is a telltale in authenticating a bag. I'd appreciate any help! If it is not authentic I will be returning my purchase
> 
> View attachment 4810160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810169


Did anyone ever get back to you re this bag and did you end up returning it? It would be helpful to know as I have a Loewe backpack with the same detailing on the zipper and I am still on the fence re authenticity as I purchased it second hand.


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

MyhandbagisaLapras said:


> Did anyone ever get back to you re this bag and did you end up returning it? It would be helpful to know as I have a Loewe backpack with the same detailing on the zipper and I am still on the fence re authenticity as I purchased it second hand.


These are the two prongs at the back of the zipper I wonder whether anyone can tell whether these match authentic zippers or not‍♀️ It’s a minefield. The side says ykk and there’s a small s on the front middle of the zippers.


----------



## Lillianlm

MyhandbagisaLapras said:


> These are the two prongs at the back of the zipper I wonder whether anyone can tell whether these match authentic zippers or not‍♀️ It’s a minefield. The side says ykk and there’s a small s on the front middle of the zippers.



My Loewe puzzle, which is authentic, has ykk on the non-pull piece of the zipper (the look that the pull is attached to) and has LOEWE on the side of the pull.


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

Lillianlm said:


> My Loewe puzzle, which is authentic, has ykk on the non-pull piece of the zipper (the look that the pull is attached to) and has LOEWE on the side of the pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971872
> View attachment 4971873
> View attachment 4971874


Thank you very much for posting these images of your puzzle zipper Lillian. The puzzle is such a beautiful bag especially in tan 
A few years back I shot some Loewe as they did a collab for a brand I work for and the puzzle and Elephant purses were stunning and I’ve wanted a Loewe ever since. I purchased a Loewe T model backpack from eBay thinking that it wouldn’t be a fake as it’s not very popular. Hours down the research line am still unsure.The herringbone lining feels synthetic, I haven’t been able to find what mix their linings are supposed to be but at the Loewe price point I would have expected cotton or a mix. It doesn’t smell like beautiful leather in fact it’s given me a tickle in my throat so I hope the bag doesn’t have the virus. Am currently giving it a good air outside.
Lillian could you possibly add a photo of the underside of the zipper on your puzzle. Your zipper if I am right looks solid and mine seems to have a gap where the back of the zipper is.


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

Oh and as for the J W A it seems a bit too good to be true‍♀️


----------



## Lillianlm

MyhandbagisaLapras said:


> Thank you very much for posting these images of your puzzle zipper Lillian. The puzzle is such a beautiful bag especially in tan
> A few years back I shot some Loewe as they did a collab for a brand I work for and the puzzle and Elephant purses were stunning and I’ve wanted a Loewe ever since. I purchased a Loewe T model backpack from eBay thinking that it wouldn’t be a fake as it’s not very popular. Hours down the research line am still unsure.The herringbone lining feels synthetic, I haven’t been able to find what mix their linings are supposed to be but at the Loewe price point I would have expected cotton or a mix. It doesn’t smell like beautiful leather in fact it’s given me a tickle in my throat so I hope the bag doesn’t have the virus. Am currently giving it a good air outside.
> Lillian could you possibly add a photo of the underside of the zipper on your puzzle. Your zipper if I am right looks solid and mine seems to have a gap where the back of the zipper is.





I’ve attached a (bad) photo of the underside of my zipper (it’s hard to take a picture from the inside of the bag) which shows a seam on the underside. 

After owning this bag for about a year and a half, the leather smell isn’t very apparent  but it is there.

According to the Loewe website, the herringbone lining is cotton. It’s feels 100% natural to me - either all cotton or perhaps a slight mix of linen. There’s no synthetic feel to it. 

As for the initials — well, if it is a fake, it’s a pretty ballsy addition. It’s almost funny, if it weren’t so infuriating. 

I’m sorry that you’re put in this position. If there are any other photos that you’d like of the bag, I’m happy to help.


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

Lillianlm said:


> I’ve attached a (bad) photo of the underside of my zipper (it’s hard to take a picture from the inside of the bag) which shows a seam on the underside.
> 
> After owning this bag for about a year and a half, the leather smell isn’t very apparent  but it is there.
> 
> According to the Loewe website, the herringbone lining is cotton. It’s feels 100% natural to me - either all cotton or perhaps a slight mix of linen. There’s no synthetic feel to it.
> 
> As for the initials — well, if it is a fake, it’s a pretty ballsy addition. It’s almost funny, if it weren’t so infuriating.
> 
> I’m sorry that you’re put in this position. If there are any other photos that you’d like of the bag, I’m happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972238


Hi Lillian, thank you for all your help with your puzzle bag. I am certain now that the backpack is counterfeit as the lining is a synthetic imitation of herringbone cotton. Isn’t the J W A touch hilarious, even more so that I wanted to believe itCan you imagine anyone selling their beloved Chanel casually embossed on the inside with GBC as a sign of authenticity.The seller assured me that a friend of a friend worked for J W Anderson as a PA and so that proved the authenticity...no one would part with such a bag.


----------



## Nussy_n

Could someone please authenticate this Loewe.

item name:LOEWE MINI PUZZLE BAG PASTEL PINK WITH RECEIPT
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOEWE-M...-/224335579839?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Thank you


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

I think that it’s a fake I’ve compared it to images authentic Minis and the stitch count doesn’t match.


Nussy_n said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Loewe.
> 
> item name:LOEWE MINI PUZZLE BAG PASTEL PINK WITH RECEIPT
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOEWE-M...-/224335579839?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Nussy_n

MyhandbagisaLapras said:


> I think that it’s a fake I’ve compared it to images authentic Minis and the stitch count doesn’t match.


Thank you MyhandbagisaLapras.


----------



## Nussy_n

Could you please kindly authenticate below Loewe?
Item:Fabulous Loewe Amazona Full Leather Purple/Red/Lilac Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fabulou...-/122968484820?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Thank you.


----------



## niknik1

Hello, not a bag but a wallet. Would someone please help authenticate this item? The colour looks different to the original, but not sure if that's just lighting. 

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loewe-Large-Vertical-Wallet-Purse/264869314587
Item: Loewe Large Vertical Wallet in Light Caramel/Pecan


----------



## acccc999

Hi all,

Can someone please help authentic these two Loewe puzzle mini bags? 

Thanks so much - appreciate the help!

Tan: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Loewe-M...m4dbd7949d8:g:~zgAAOSwdI5gIg5t&frcectupt=true

Blue: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Loewe-P...446586?hash=item1f1ca33e7a:g:QCIAAOSwleBfyzUc


----------



## sies

Hello Loewe experts 
Could someone take possibly take a look at this bag? Vestiaire says it is already authenticated but the stitching seems odd and the glazing looks uneven, not sure if that's normal in colorful bags.


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/green-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-13657897.shtml


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

sies said:


> Hello Loewe experts
> Could someone take possibly take a look at this bag? Vestiaire says it is already authenticated but the stitching seems odd and the glazing looks uneven, not sure if that's normal in colorful bags.
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/loewe/green-leather-puzzle-loewe-handbag-13657897.shtml


 
He looks real to me it’s a beautiful bag in a lovely colour.


----------



## sodapopcurtis

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this elephant bag?


----------



## Aguberry

Hello,
Could you please have look at this 
Loewe ?? Bag to help authenticate? I have zero prior experience with Loewe but someone is selling it locally to me so I'm tempted..
I have no ide what style or year it is supposed to be, can't find anything like that online... Thanks for any pointers, what should I expect, serial number, specific zips?  I have no idea so even don't know what to ask for when requesting extra photos!
Thanks!


----------



## LBrown793

Hey everyone!
I have this Loewe bag that I got at a store and I was wondering if it was authentic. Everything looks right but one of the tags that it came with has some Chinese on it which threw me off. The serial number says 061507. Thanks!


----------



## pursekitten

Hi everyone! I finally have my first Loewe mini puzzle in tan with gold hardware, but before I take off the Fashionphile tags I wanted to run it by everyone. I'm also trying an authentication service but their verdict is not in yet. This thread comparison between a fake vs real tan puzzle was helpful and set off no red flags. I've also compared it to the photos on the Loewe main site and Selfridges and again no red flags.

*My one red flag: *The bag smells like leather inside and outside when I hold it to my nose, but when I left it in a closed room overnight the leather smell filled the entire room. I've never had a leather bag do that before; however, I do have a sensitive sense of smell.

Leather otherwise is soft and "smooshable". Puzzle pieces are evenly spaced, lay flat, and are double stitched along all edges of the bag. Stitching is clean and is white and caramel/tan in the right places on both the bag and the strap. The handle is also solid and not easily bent.

Photos below and I've uploaded a video of a "smoosh" test here: https://imgur.com/a/kARD5CK

Maybe I'm just being paranoid.

Thank you in advance fellow TPFizens!


----------



## gloomfilter

LBrown793 said:


> I have this Loewe bag that I got at a store and I was wondering if it was authentic. Everything looks right but one of the tags that it came with has some Chinese on it which threw me off. The serial number says 061507. Thanks!



I think this bag is fake because of the Loewe tag; the plastic piece of the tag is not typical of a Loewe bag with the words "Loewe" on it (usually it is a logo), and the fact that it includes a leather swatch is more typical of replica bags and I've never seen as part of an authentic Loewe bag. I'm also not familiar with that design of the bag, but it doesn't seem to correspond with the stated bag style on the tag.


----------



## despair

pursekitten said:


> Hi everyone! I finally have my first Loewe mini puzzle in tan with gold hardware, but before I take off the Fashionphile tags I wanted to run it by everyone. I'm also trying an authentication service but their verdict is not in yet. This thread comparison between a fake vs real tan puzzle was helpful and set off no red flags. I've also compared it to the photos on the Loewe main site and Selfridges and again no red flags.
> 
> *My one red flag: *The bag smells like leather inside and outside when I hold it to my nose, but when I left it in a closed room overnight the leather smell filled the entire room. I've never had a leather bag do that before; however, I do have a sensitive sense of smell.
> 
> Leather otherwise is soft and "smooshable". Puzzle pieces are evenly spaced, lay flat, and are double stitched along all edges of the bag. Stitching is clean and is white and caramel/tan in the right places on both the bag and the strap. The handle is also solid and not easily bent.
> 
> Photos below and I've uploaded a video of a "smoosh" test here: https://imgur.com/a/kARD5CK
> 
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid.
> 
> Thank you in advance fellow TPFizens!
> 
> View attachment 5028501
> View attachment 5028502
> View attachment 5028503
> View attachment 5028504
> View attachment 5028505
> View attachment 5028507
> View attachment 5028508
> View attachment 5028509
> View attachment 5028510
> View attachment 5028512
> View attachment 5028513
> View attachment 5028517


It really doesn't raise any red flags and I think it's genuine. Stitching is even all around and the zippers and inside label both look legit. Loewe's leather is very high quality and can have a pretty nice and strong leather smell even if the bag is not new - my pre-owned Anton messenger had this "issue" too


----------



## pursekitten

Thank you so much @despair—you've settled my nerves a ton! The leather is just so soft and the glazing and the stitching are so neat. I guess the r/repladies subreddit had me on high alert for a super-fake. Can't wait to take this pretty for a stroll!


----------



## honey.dew

Hi everyone, hopefully I am posting in the right thread. I recently got the small puzzle bag in the light caramel soft gained leather from 24S and noticed some imperfections in the interior logo tag and the stitching on the outside. The bag feels really soft and buttery and it smells like leather otherwise. I know they are a reputable vendor but I'm hoping to get some comfort to see if anyone has seen these on their authentic bags before. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## despair

honey.dew said:


> Hi everyone, hopefully I am posting in the right thread. I recently got the small puzzle bag in the light caramel soft gained leather from 24S and noticed some imperfections in the interior logo tag and the stitching on the outside. The bag feels really soft and buttery and it smells like leather otherwise. I know they are a reputable vendor but I'm hoping to get some comfort to see if anyone has seen these on their authentic bags before. Thanks for your help in advance!
> View attachment 5029038
> View attachment 5029039
> View attachment 5029040


The flaws look acceptable (to me) and should be genuine I feel - 24S is under LVMH so I don't think they would sell any fake goods (though I have never gotten anything from them).


----------



## Molly0

Hello.  Quite some time ago (more than a year) I ran across a little saddle bag that I put away and promptly forgot about. Covid and all you know. Well I just got it out today to see what I could find out about it.  which is nothing!
I don’t even know if it is authentic, although it seems really well done.  Lovely luxurious suede interior.  Seems vintage.  There doesn’t seem to be any kind of serial number.
any help for me?
Thanks so much!


----------



## honey.dew

despair said:


> The flaws look acceptable (to me) and should be genuine I feel - 24S is under LVMH so I don't think they would sell any fake goods (though I have never gotten anything from them).


Thank you for looking at this! It's difficult right now to visit department stores in my city to look at other puzzle bags for comparison. Just for my peace of mind I reached out to customer service hopefully they can provide some comments on this too.


----------



## pursekitten

honey.dew said:


> Hi everyone, hopefully I am posting in the right thread. I recently got the small puzzle bag in the light caramel soft gained leather from 24S and noticed some imperfections in the interior logo tag and the stitching on the outside. The bag feels really soft and buttery and it smells like leather otherwise. I know they are a reputable vendor but I'm hoping to get some comfort to see if anyone has seen these on their authentic bags before. Thanks for your help in advance!
> View attachment 5029038
> View attachment 5029039
> View attachment 5029040



The tag does look a little too deeply stamped but the fonts, glazing, and stitches look on point. The puzzle piece spacing on the front look evenly space. The zipper logo looks evenly spaced and stamped too.

To be fair, puzzle pieces are laser cut but each bag is handmade so there may be one or two minor imperfections. Check if:

+ The white stitching on the *top of the handle* is neatly stitched to the caramel/tan stitching on the underside of the handle* 
    (the stitching is finessed in a way that the white and caramel/tan thread loop together—still geeking out about this detail)
+ There's white stitching on the top of *zipper pulls *and caramel/tan stitching on the underside of the zipper pulls
+ There's white stitching on one side of the *strap* and caramel/tan stitching on the other side
+ All *puzzle pieces* are evenly spaced and lay flat
+ All *lujado/glazing* is evenly applied

*I've noticed most dups don't even use white stitching on the top handle, strap, or zipper pulls.

If all of the above checks out, I wouldn't worry with 24S/LVMH.


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone give me their opinion on this bag? I know very little about the brand in terms of authentication and to me the lining sewn the way it is seems a little cheap. Nice leather though. I'm always worried about Posh purchases, I haven't had good luck on that site.


----------



## muchstuff

Referencing post 404, I forgot a pic...


----------



## pursekitten

@muchstuff  This expert seller has a vintage lambskin and suede hobo on Vestiaire that looks like your bag. The serial number starts with 02, and the stitches also appear a little too tight, so those two details check out. There are differences with your bag that raise my suspicions, though. The Vestiaire bag has a:

Clear, untarnished silver-tone Loewe tag on the inside
Clean, clear, and evenly spaced serial number stamping on the interior leather tag
Loewe logo on both sides of the interior zipper pull
Deeply stamped and centered Loewe name on the silver ring (on the strap)
Your bag doesn't give me the right vibes. What does your bag feel like and is it also lambskin? You could compare your bag to the other photos of the Vestiaire hobo in detail, and if you still feel a little strange about your bag, return it to Posh with a detailed explanation and photos.

Hope everything works out!


----------



## pursekitten

sodapopcurtis said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this elephant bag?



Hi! The only thing that gives me pause about this bag is the unclear serial stamping compared to a bag listed on Farfetch. Are there 6 digits in the serial number? Is it possible to get close-up photos of all the hardware logos for a comparison?


----------



## muchstuff

pursekitten said:


> @muchstuff  This expert seller has a vintage lambskin and suede hobo on Vestiaire that looks like your bag. The serial number starts with 02, and the stitches also appear a little too tight, so those two details check out. There are differences with your bag that raise my suspicions, though. The Vestiaire bag has a:
> 
> Clear, untarnished silver-tone Loewe tag on the inside
> Clean, clear, and evenly spaced serial number stamping on the interior leather tag
> Loewe logo on both sides of the interior zipper pull
> Deeply stamped and centered Loewe name on the silver ring (on the strap)
> Your bag doesn't give me the right vibes. What does your bag feel like and is it also lambskin? You could compare your bag to the other photos of the Vestiaire hobo in detail, and if you still feel a little strange about your bag, return it to Posh with a detailed explanation and photos.
> 
> Hope everything works out!


Thanks,  I’ve done some research as well and I’m comfortable that it’s authentic. If you look at the position of the zipper pull in the two pics you can see that you’re looking at the same side in both pics. The rings holding on the strap have the logo stamped on them three times, you can just see the logo repeated on the ring on the bag you’ve posted as well. As to the clarity of the leather stamp, I’ve seen enough Bal heat stamps that have been less than crisp but were on authentic bags. My tag is actually pretty clear IRL.  More importantly the fonts match. Even the corners of the tags are cut in the same fashion. The leather on my bag is wonderfully soft and all details of the bag are very well made. It was the lining that threw me off but, like the VC bag, I’ve seen a couple others with the same lining. Many thanks for the link and your thoughts, I’ll check out that other bag in depth.


----------



## pursekitten

muchstuff said:


> Thanks,  I’ve done some research as well and I’m comfortable that it’s authentic. If you look at the position of the zipper pull in the two pics you can see that you’re looking at the same side in both pics. The rings holding on the strap have the logo stamped on them three times, you can just see the logo repeated on the ring on the bag you’ve posted as well. As to the clarity of the leather stamp, I’ve seen enough Bal heat stamps that have been less than crisp but were on authentic bags. My tag is actually pretty clear IRL.  More importantly the fonts match. Even the corners of the tags are cut in the same fashion. The leather on my bag is wonderfully soft and all details of the bag are very well made. It was the lining that threw me off but, like the VC bag, I’ve seen a couple others with the same lining. Many thanks for the link and your thoughts, I’ll check out that other bag in depth.



That's good to hear! Thank goodness everything feels right IRL. That's a lovely find!


----------



## muchstuff

pursekitten said:


> That's good to hear! Thank goodness everything feels right IRL. That's a lovely find!


Thank you! Sadly it’s smaller than I thought it would be (seller measured the wider top of the bag instead of the base for the width measurement) so will probably rehome her. Good news is that I found her larger sister, just trying to determine if the colour is the same (over lit photos on the website!)


----------



## doni

Molly0 said:


> Hello.  Quite some time ago (more than a year) I ran across a little saddle bag that I put away and promptly forgot about. Covid and all you know. Well I just got it out today to see what I could find out about it.  which is nothing!
> I don’t even know if it is authentic, although it seems really well done.  Lovely luxurious suede interior.  Seems vintage.  There doesn’t seem to be any kind of serial number.
> any help for me?
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5030099
> View attachment 5030091
> View attachment 5030092
> View attachment 5030093
> View attachment 5030095
> View attachment 5030096
> View attachment 5030098



I wouldn’t authenticate but your bag looks very typical from 90s (even late 80s) Loewe. That tarnishing of the hardware is normal. The embossing is beautiful and so is the interior, enjoy!


----------



## doni

LBrown793 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have this Loewe bag that I got at a store and I was wondering if it was authentic. Everything looks right but one of the tags that it came with has some Chinese on it which threw me off. The serial number says 061507. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011906
> View attachment 5011907
> View attachment 5011908
> View attachment 5011909
> View attachment 5011910
> View attachment 5011912
> View attachment 5011913
> View attachment 5011914


I am afraid this does not seem authentic to me... This bag is called the V Bag (not triangle) and some details are different. The label also looks off...


----------



## pursekitten

doni said:


> I am afraid this does not seem authentic to me... This bag is called the V Bag (not triangle) and some details are different. The label also looks off...



@LBrown793 I agree. This V bag also seems to have deeply over-stamped logos and serial number. Does it have the Loewe name on the strap like the photo below? And if it does, is the logo lightly stamped or over-stamped?


----------



## Molly0

doni said:


> I wouldn’t authenticate but your bag looks very typical from 90s (even late 80s) Loewe. That tarnishing of the hardware is normal. The embossing is beautiful and so is the interior, enjoy!


Thankyou!  I’m a lover of vintage & I will definitely enjoy using it this summer.


----------



## honey.dew

pursekitten said:


> The tag does look a little too deeply stamped but the fonts, glazing, and stitches look on point. The puzzle piece spacing on the front look evenly space. The zipper logo looks evenly spaced and stamped too.
> 
> To be fair, puzzle pieces are laser cut but each bag is handmade so there may be one or two minor imperfections. Check if:
> 
> + The white stitching on the *top of the handle* is neatly stitched to the caramel/tan stitching on the underside of the handle*
> (the stitching is finessed in a way that the white and caramel/tan thread loop together—still geeking out about this detail)
> + There's white stitching on the top of *zipper pulls *and caramel/tan stitching on the underside of the zipper pulls
> + There's white stitching on one side of the *strap* and caramel/tan stitching on the other side
> + All *puzzle pieces* are evenly spaced and lay flat
> + All *lujado/glazing* is evenly applied
> 
> *I've noticed most dups don't even use white stitching on the top handle, strap, or zipper pulls.
> 
> If all of the above checks out, I wouldn't worry with 24S/LVMH.
> 
> View attachment 5030778
> View attachment 5030779


Wow thanks for the detailed analysis! The different coloured stitching is amazing! I never would have noticed otherwise tbh


----------



## gbourg425

Hello! Could I have help authenticating this Loewe Puzzle?


----------



## despair

gbourg425 said:


> Hello! Could I have help authenticating this Loewe Puzzle?


It would be better if you can share clearer photos of the hardware. Also, how is the hand-feel of the leather? That's usually one of the easiest ways to start to determine the authenticity of a Puzzle you have on hand (assuming you took these pictures)...


----------



## gbourg425

despair said:


> It would be better if you can share clearer photos of the hardware. Also, how is the hand-feel of the leather? That's usually one of the easiest ways to start to determine the authenticity of a Puzzle you have on hand (assuming you took these pictures)...



thanks for the reply! Unfortunately it’s the seller’s photos, not mine. I will request some better photos of the hardware. Do you have a site you recommend for Loewe authentication?


----------



## despair

gbourg425 said:


> thanks for the reply! Unfortunately it’s the seller’s photos, not mine. I will request some better photos of the hardware. Do you have a site you recommend for Loewe authentication?


I haven't had to use any so far, but I heard some people use Legit Grails.


----------



## gbourg425

despair said:


> I haven't had to use any so far, but I heard some people use Legit Grails.



Thanks... just submitted it to them! Here are some more pics from the seller. Not sure if these are helpful.


----------



## pursekitten

gbourg425 said:


> Hello! Could I have help authenticating this Loewe Puzzle?



Personally, I wouldn't buy this bag. Puzzle bags are handmade so a few small imperfections could be forgivable, but I'd consider the details below authenticity red flags.

The *interior logo seems too deeply stamped *and askew, although that may be the angle and lighting.



The handle's *white stitches are different lengths*; they should all be evenly spaced and even lengths.



The *logo is askew* and the *white stitches are different lengths*.


----------



## gbourg425

pursekitten said:


> Personally, I wouldn't buy this bag. Puzzle bags are handmade so a few small imperfections could be forgivable, but I'd consider the details below authenticity red flags.
> 
> The *interior logo seems too deeply stamped *and askew, although that may be the angle and lighting.
> View attachment 5039684
> 
> 
> The handle's *white stitches are different lengths*; they should all be evenly spaced and even lengths.
> View attachment 5039687
> 
> 
> The *logo is askew* and the *white stitches are different lengths*.
> View attachment 5039688



Great catches! I'm going to pass. Don't want to take the risk. Thanks for your help. I've been on the search for a Loewe Puzzle small size with feet and the wider strap for about a year now. Looking for black or stone blue. I thought I finally found the one. The search continues...


----------



## despair

Yes agreed that this may be a fake, the puzzle panels also seem a bit too close together and you can't really see the leather beneath the panels.


----------



## pursekitten

@gbourg425 You're welcome! Best wishes on your puzzle hunt.   

@despair Excellent catch! I wasn't sure if it was the angle.


----------



## c2i2n2d2y2

Hi,

I recently purchased a mini loewe puzzle bag from Jomashop in the shade icy pink. Most of the internet told me that Jomashop was a reliable seller, but I'm still worried. Sadly, the item is now sold out on the website, but the item number is 322.45.U95.6434  and the original link is here: https://www.jomashop.com/loewe-ladi...-XNP9G79ePmLWiaK9FjAOVwTxhstuydEaAq_oEALw_wcB

Let me know if any additional info is required and thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## pursekitten

This bag matches the pink mini on Browns Fashion and doesn't raise any red flags. Photos below. These pearlized minis also have black herringbone lining instead of the traditional light creme/beige; the pearlized gray mini puzzle on Nordstrom has a shot of the interior. 

Can you post pics of serial number, backside, and bottom of the bag?


----------



## despair

Agree that it doesn't raise any red flags whatsoever and also Jomashop is a very legit site from what I know! Again the handfeel of the leather should help to confirm as well


----------



## c2i2n2d2y2

pursekitten said:


> This bag matches the pink mini on Browns Fashion and doesn't raise any red flags. Photos below. These pearlized minis also have black herringbone lining instead of the traditional light creme/beige; the pearlized gray mini puzzle on Nordstrom has a shot of the interior.
> 
> Can you post pics of serial number, backside, and bottom of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 5042155
> View attachment 5042156
> View attachment 5042157


Thank you so much for responding! Here are the pics you requested. I’m not sure where the serial number is because the tags are all in Spanish, but let me know if I have it in the third pic.


----------



## c2i2n2d2y2

despair said:


> Agree that it doesn't raise any red flags whatsoever and also Jomashop is a very legit site from what I know! Again the handfeel of the leather should help to confirm as well


Thanks for letting me know! I only have two other bags in this price range and they’re both a very different kind of leather. What worried me was the bag was a lot lighter than I expected, but I suppose that’s also because there’s not much hardware


----------



## despair

c2i2n2d2y2 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I only have two other bags in this price range and they’re both a very different kind of leather. What worried me was the bag was a lot lighter than I expected, but I suppose that’s also because there’s not much hardware


Yes the puzzle bags are light (I feel also because it's fabric lined and not leather). Even my XL is a very manageable weight but it does tempt me to load it up more than I should. Haha


----------



## serenityneow

Hello fellow Loewe lovers, I’d love your opinion on this small Balloon.  I bought it from a Canadian seller on eBay, who claimed she got it from a Canadian Nordstrom.


----------



## pursekitten

What is the smell and the hand-feel of this bag? Several things are setting off alarm bells. Below are comparisons with the Loewe site and Net-A-Porter. I'd return that bag to eBay—it's too suspicious. 

1) The stitching is not straight on this drawstring pull. 




2) The interior logo letters are too thin and askew. The arms on the letters are also askew.




3) The exterior logo is too deeply stamped and appears messy. The paint around the whole above the logo and embossed lines down the side is also messy and uneven. 




4) The bottom logo is too deeply stamped, altho that could just be the light/angle in your photo.


----------



## Cheersss

dearmatt said:


> Can anyone help me with this puzzle bag? Trying to have it authenticated before I purchase but am really having difficulty finding a reputable service that authenticates Loewe.
> 
> View attachment 4819926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819940


----------



## despair

serenityneow said:


> Hello fellow Loewe lovers, I’d love your opinion on this small Balloon.  I bought it from a Canadian seller on eBay, who claimed she got it from a Canadian Nordstrom.
> 
> View attachment 5053193
> View attachment 5053194
> View attachment 5053195
> View attachment 5053196
> View attachment 5053197
> View attachment 5053198
> View attachment 5053199
> View attachment 5053200
> View attachment 5053201
> View attachment 5053202
> View attachment 5053203
> View attachment 5053204


I'm not super acquainted with balloon bags but that external Loewe anagram logo looks rather off. The "fraying" doesn't seem to be normal vs most of the embossing I've seen on Loewe bags. The stitching overall also feels a bit suspicious, especially around the eyelet of the drawstring.

This YouTube video shows a white balloon bag in detail so maybe you can see if your bag is different in any way?


----------



## Kelowna

Can someone help me authenticate this?

ive already bought it but it’s in poorer condition than expected. I’m trying to figure out whether it’s worthwhile to restore/repair









						LOEWE SMALL CALFSKIN LEATHER WALLET Black and Cream color VINTAGE!  | eBay
					

LOEWE SMALL CALFSKIN LEATHER WALLET Vintage Black and Cream color.. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS First Class.



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## purselover33319

Hello guys!

I am new here and an absolute purse lover. I recently found this bag on a online marketplace and wanted to know what you guys think! My only concern is that the puzzle pieces are too close together or am I being paranoid and it is passable? It also seems to be in a “used” condition.
I would appreciate any help, thank you!

(edit: I submitted this post a week ago, but it for some reason never got posted. I bought this bag because it was at a steal price. I am still unsure about the puzzle pieces though. The leather is very soft and is definitely real. Should I be concerned though?)
(Marketplace pictures)


----------



## despair

purselover33319 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new here and an absolute purse lover. I recently found this bag on a online marketplace and wanted to know what you guys think! My only concern is that the puzzle pieces are too close together or am I being paranoid and it is passable? It also seems to be in a “used” condition.
> I would appreciate any help, thank you!
> 
> (edit: I submitted this post a week ago, but it for some reason never got posted. I bought this bag because it was at a steal price. I am still unsure about the puzzle pieces though. The leather is very soft and is definitely real. Should I be concerned though?)
> (Marketplace pictures)
> View attachment 5054825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054833


Nothing really sets off any alarm bells in my head for this one. Don't think the puzzle pieces are too close as you can still see the leather beneath the individual pieces, stitching and hardware doesn't look suspect either. If you feel that the leather handfeel is supple and quality then I don't think there's much to worry about. Do show the inside Loewe tag and lining if you can!


----------



## totally

purselover33319 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new here and an absolute purse lover. I recently found this bag on a online marketplace and wanted to know what you guys think! My only concern is that the puzzle pieces are too close together or am I being paranoid and it is passable? It also seems to be in a “used” condition.
> I would appreciate any help, thank you!
> 
> (edit: I submitted this post a week ago, but it for some reason never got posted. I bought this bag because it was at a steal price. I am still unsure about the puzzle pieces though. The leather is very soft and is definitely real. Should I be concerned though?)
> (Marketplace pictures)
> View attachment 5054825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054833



This is the Medium Puzzle in tan smooth leather yes? The puzzle pieces look spaced out correctly. The one thing that looks a bit odd is that the stitching is too close to the edge in multiple places (e.g. puzzle pieces and zipper), and the glazing looks a bit thick and messy. Also even the smooth leather on Loewe Puzzles has a bit of grain to it, this looks a bit too smooth.

Can you provide more detailed photos, straight on and not at an angle? Zippers, hardware logos, interior tag and date code would help. If this is the medium puzzle, a straight on photo of the metal feet would help too.


----------



## gbourg425

Hi all! I have been after a small Puzzle for over a year now. I finally found the perfect one with the feet and wide strap. Does anyone have experience buying from Vestiaire Collective? The measurements the seller listed are wrong so I’m questioning her about that and if it’s definitely a small.


----------



## despair

VC can be hit and miss - so far my experiences have been generally positive (there's one package stuck with DHL now for 2 weeks and counting, because VC is not paying the duties citing some technical issues on their end, even though I've already paid duties on the item when I bought it), but there are a lot of people with negative experiences especially when it comes to sellers not being accurate on their listing. 

Note that if you purchased the item from a fellow user (ie not a professional reseller), there's no option to return the item at all, you are only able to relist the item without having to pay VC their usual commission. 

Can't tell from the pics whether it's an older small puzzle or just a regular medium puzzle, so best to ask the seller to re-measure the item and update you on the measurements.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, both.  I appreciate the opinions, though to my eye the bag looks exactly like the one on Net-a-Porter and in the video, even down to the straps and tie lie.  The stitching on the tie looks straight, too, when the tie itself is straight.  I realize that I may be in denial, though , and have sought the opinion of an authentication service.

Thanks again.



pursekitten said:


> What is the smell and the hand-feel of this bag? Several things are setting off alarm bells. Below are comparisons with the Loewe site and Net-A-Porter. I'd return that bag to eBay—it's too suspicious.
> 
> 1) The stitching is not straight on this drawstring pull.
> 
> View attachment 5053519
> 
> 
> 2) The interior logo letters are too thin and askew. The arms on the letters are also askew.
> 
> View attachment 5053520
> 
> 
> 3) The exterior logo is too deeply stamped and appears messy. The paint around the whole above the logo and embossed lines down the side is also messy and uneven.
> 
> View attachment 5053521
> 
> 
> 4) The bottom logo is too deeply stamped, altho that could just be the light/angle in your photo.
> 
> View attachment 5053523





despair said:


> I'm not super acquainted with balloon bags but that external Loewe anagram logo looks rather off. The "fraying" doesn't seem to be normal vs most of the embossing I've seen on Loewe bags. The stitching overall also feels a bit suspicious, especially around the eyelet of the drawstring.
> 
> This YouTube video shows a white balloon bag in detail so maybe you can see if your bag is different in any way?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

despair said:


> VC can be hit and miss - so far my experiences have been generally positive (there's one package stuck with DHL now for 2 weeks and counting, because VC is not paying the duties citing some technical issues on their end, even though I've already paid duties on the item when I bought it), but there are a lot of people with negative experiences especially when it comes to sellers not being accurate on their listing.
> 
> Note that if you purchased the item from a fellow user (ie not a professional reseller), there's no option to return the item at all, you are only able to relist the item without having to pay VC their usual commission.
> 
> Can't tell from the pics whether it's an older small puzzle or just a regular medium puzzle, so best to ask the seller to re-measure the item and update you on the measurements.


I've managed to return three items to VC, all sold by private sellers. I've only ever bought four items from VC (a bag and three slg) and three out of these very obvious SNAD:s. VC were not accommodating, stating they would not give me refunds, but I escalated to PayPal with lots of pics (mine and the sellers') and PayPal sided with me each time. To add, I very rarely escalate to PayPal. 

Before each purchase I made sure to have the sellers confirm the stated condition of the items, in the listing's public comments section, and I sent screenshots of these to PayPal as well. As all items I bought were listed as like new, it was easy to prove with my own pics that they were not as described when they arrived. I guess it could be more difficult if the condition of an item is described as gently used or good condition, though.

I hope this helps anyone in case you feel something you bought from VC was not as described in the listing, which unfortunately has been my experience with them. It's been about two-three years since I bought anything from VC so maybe things have changed for the better.


----------



## Pmien

Hi guys, could you please help me authenticate this puzzle bag? 

Also, which authentication service have you used for Loewe bags?


----------



## Pmien

Sorry 2 more photos to add!


----------



## totally

Pmien said:


> Hi guys, could you please help me authenticate this puzzle bag?
> 
> Also, which authentication service have you used for Loewe bags?





Pmien said:


> Sorry 2 more photos to add!



My first reaction is not authentic. Normally I would request higher res photos and for you to specify the size, but the care booklet and tags jump out to me immediately as not looking right. These pictures also look reminiscent of stock photos that a replica factory would use, assuming these are seller photos.

I've used LegitGrails before for Loewe authentication but they request *clear, close-up photos *of zippers, hardware and serial number. It's also difficult to authenticate when photos are taken at angle rather than straight on.


----------



## Pmien

totally said:


> My first reaction is not authentic. Normally I would request higher res photos and for you to specify the size, but the care booklet and tags jump out to me immediately as not looking right. These pictures also look reminiscent of stock photos that a replica factory would use, assuming these are seller photos.
> 
> I've used LegitGrails before for Loewe authentication but they request *clear, close-up photos *of zippers, hardware and serial number. It's also difficult to authenticate when photos are taken at angle rather than straight on.


Thank you so much! I'll request better photos and get it authenticated.


----------



## despair

Yes the care booklet looks a bit off as all the care booklets I have bear a large Loewe monogram and doesn't look like what's depicted in the photos. The photos are too low res to really pixel peep so it's hard to tell if it's legit or not...


----------



## Pmien

despair said:


> Yes the care booklet looks a bit off as all the care booklets I have bear a large Loewe monogram and doesn't look like what's depicted in the photos. The photos are too low res to really pixel peep so it's hard to tell if it's legit or not...


Thank you! I think I might be better off paying more and purchasing from the store!


----------



## lanimoya

Please authenticate my Loewe  balloon bag thank u so much


----------



## pursekitten

lanimoya said:


> Please authenticate my Loewe  balloon bag thank u so much



Hi @lanimoya, 

Unfortunately, *I don't think this bag is authentic* based on comparisons between photos from Loewe, Neiman Marcus, and Harrods. See below.

1) Your bag's side stitching on the leather is too close to the edge and skewed. The embossed line around the leather border is too narrow. The glazing is uneven in several places.




2) Logo bead appears rough, deeply stamped, and misaligned.




3) No retailer balloon bags seem to have a metal logo on the strap; someone who owns this bag would need to confirm this detail. The strap logo on your bag also seems too close to the edges and roughly stamped.




4) Visible glue and uneven stitching.


----------



## doni

lanimoya said:


> Please authenticate my Loewe  balloon bag thank u so much



I agree with @pursekitten , not authentic.


----------



## lanimoya

Oh no I went to Nordstrom the sales lady said it is authentic i will not be able to get my money back anymore


----------



## lanimoya

I saw their balloon bag it seems identical but then again I haven’t had this bag before thank u sooo much soo appreciate u guys


----------



## doni

lanimoya said:


> Oh no I went to Nordstrom the sales lady said it is authentic i will not be able to get my money back anymore


You got the bag from Nordstrom?


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi, 

I got offered from local e-commerse for Loewe puzzle mini bag. Please kindly give your expert opinion if this bag authentic or not.
Thank you


----------



## totally

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got offered from local e-commerse for Loewe puzzle mini bag. Please kindly give your expert opinion if this bag authentic or not.
> Thank you



This is a fake. Embossing and interior features (lining, logo tag and date code) are all wrong.


----------



## pursekitten

lanimoya said:


> Oh no I went to Nordstrom the sales lady said it is authentic i will not be able to get my money back anymore



I'm so sorry that happened! I'm stunned this bag came from Nordstrom.


----------



## Sechans_221

totally said:


> This is a fake. Embossing and interior features (lining, logo tag and date code) are all wrong.


Hi,
Thank you very much for your help. Luckly I asked the pictured to seller before i buy it.


----------



## lanimoya

No I didn’t get it from Nordstrom the lady who sold to me is claiming she got it from Nordstrom Chicago.


----------



## lanimoya

Sorry for the confusion. The seller insisted that she got it from Nordstrom Chicago. I ended up going to Nordstrom to have it checked. The sales lady said it looks fine so I decided not to return it. It was too late when I saw your message coz the website that I got it from has only a 3 day return policy. She’s a reputable seller has excellent reviews even some of her bags were authenticated by Mercari. Soo I’m soo disappointed and upset to have found out it’s fake.


----------



## despair

lanimoya said:


> Sorry for the confusion. The seller insisted that she got it from Nordstrom Chicago. I ended up going to Nordstrom to have it checked. The sales lady said it looks fine so I decided not to return it. It was too late when I saw your message coz the website that I got it from has only a 3 day return policy. She’s a reputable seller has excellent reviews even some of her bags were authenticated by Mercari. Soo I’m soo disappointed and upset to have found out it’s fake.


You may want to run the bag by an authentication service to be sure? Like legitgrails?


----------



## doni

lanimoya said:


> Sorry for the confusion. The seller insisted that she got it from Nordstrom Chicago. I ended up going to Nordstrom to have it checked. The sales lady said it looks fine so I decided not to return it. It was too late when I saw your message coz the website that I got it from has only a 3 day return policy. She’s a reputable seller has excellent reviews even some of her bags were authenticated by Mercari. Soo I’m soo disappointed and upset to have found out it’s fake.



I see. So sorry. It is bizarre that a SA in Nordstrom would venture a judgment... I wouldn’t not spend money in authentication to make sure, as @pursekitten has pointed out, there are too many red flags in this bag, including a piece of hardware that does not exist in the original... But if this is a reputable seller and depending on where you bought the bag and how you paid for it, a authentication report could help you to get your money back.


----------



## bagaholicsister

Need help authenticating this LOEWE Hammock please.


----------



## totally

bagaholicsister said:


> Need help authenticating this LOEWE Hammock please.



Hmm. I think this is fake based on the hardware engravings, but will wait for second opinions.


----------



## bagaholicsister

totally said:


> Hmm. I think this is fake based on the hardware engravings, but will wait for second opinions.


Thank you so much for your valuable opinion on this item.


----------



## totally

bagaholicsister said:


> Thank you so much for your valuable opinion on this item.



No problem. Upon a second look the Made in Spain stamp and lining also look off. Note that I’m much more familiar with Puzzles than I am with other Loewe bags, but there appear to be several red flags with this bag. Good luck!


----------



## despair

bagaholicsister said:


> Need help authenticating this LOEWE Hammock please.


I think the hardware especially the zips has some red flags and possibly the crease in the leather as well. I'm also more familiar with puzzles but would not pull the trigger on this bag without more evidence of authenticity...


----------



## doni

bagaholicsister said:


> Need help authenticating this LOEWE Hammock please.


As others have said, a number of red flags and the zip is all off, the logo is even the wrong way round...


----------



## bagaholicsister

despair said:


> I think the hardware especially the zips has some red flags and possibly the crease in the leather as well. I'm also more familiar with puzzles but would not pull the trigger on this bag without more evidence of authenticity...


Thank you so much for your time and input!


----------



## bagaholicsister

doni said:


> As others have said, a number of red flags and the zip is all off, the logo is even the wrong way round...


Appreciate your time and input.


----------



## renaissancelad

Hi everyone,

Would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:









						ロエベ パズルバッグ ミディアム ２way 美品(¥198,000) - メルカリ スマホでかんたん フリマアプリ
					

お目に止めていただきありがとうございます。こちらのバックは親族から新品で譲り受けました。カナダのバンクーバー空港で購入したと聞いております。１度だけ使用しましたが、底4カ所にある金具のビニールコートもまだ剥がしておりませんので傷汚れはなく美品かと思います。お色は上品でファッションにも合わせやすい タン キャメル ブラウン系横  約３０  縦  約２０  マチ...




					www.mercari.com
				




Thanks in advance!


----------



## despair

renaissancelad said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ロエベ パズルバッグ ミディアム ２way 美品(¥198,000) - メルカリ スマホでかんたん フリマアプリ
> 
> 
> お目に止めていただきありがとうございます。こちらのバックは親族から新品で譲り受けました。カナダのバンクーバー空港で購入したと聞いております。１度だけ使用しましたが、底4カ所にある金具のビニールコートもまだ剥がしておりませんので傷汚れはなく美品かと思います。お色は上品でファッションにも合わせやすい タン キャメル ブラウン系横  約３０  縦  約２０  マチ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No red flags that I can see...


----------



## renaissancelad

despair said:


> No red flags that I can see...


Appreciate your comment on this one.

I'm just wondering because all the leather labels that I see have their stitches up to the lining of the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is it also normal to not have that stitch for a puzzle bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## totally

renaissancelad said:


> Appreciate your comment on this one.
> 
> I'm just wondering because all the leather labels that I see have their stitches up to the lining of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070315
> 
> Is it also normal to not have that stitch for a puzzle bag? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 5070316



This one is tough. I'm going to lean towards a super fake for the following reasons:

1) Good catch on the inner label. Even older Medium Puzzles (pre-2018) have stitches that go over the leather tab into the lining.

2) If you Google translate the description, it mentions this was purchased from the Vancouver Airport. I find this hard to believe as Loewe is not a popular brand in Canada and the Vancouver airport is pretty small. There aren't any standalone Loewe stores here, they're all part of larger chains such as Nordstrom or Holt Renfrew. I'd be surprised if there was Loewe at YVR - maybe someone from Vancouver can verify. Haven’t been there in a few years.

3) Based on the measurements this is a Medium Puzzle. MSRP of $2,820 CAD in the last photo is ridiculously low for a Medium Puzzle in Canada. For reference, even a Small Puzzle will cost $3,450 CAD these days. A Medium Tan Puzzle is currently retailing for $4,650 CAD on SSENSE. Even if this came out in 2014 when the Puzzle was first released and was purchased at duty free, I don't think a $1,800 price increase over 7 years makes sense.

4) The feet, dust bag and tags all look consistent with authentic Puzzles, down to the tag details (other than MSRP). However, tags are one of the easiest features to fake.

5) There are a few more features of this bag that are debatable, but it's difficult to tell unless the seller provides a photo of the date code tab. It would also be good if the seller can provide more photos of the "LOEWE" logo on the hardware (buckle and zipper). Date code is pretty key in authentication and I find it weird a photo isn’t included.


----------



## despair

totally said:


> This one is tough. I'm going to lean towards a super fake for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Good catch on the inner label. Even older Medium Puzzles (pre-2018) have stitches that go over the leather tab into the lining.
> 
> 2) If you Google translate the description, it mentions this was purchased from the Vancouver Airport. I find this hard to believe as Loewe is not a popular brand in Canada and the Vancouver airport is pretty small. There aren't any standalone Loewe stores here, they're all part of larger chains such as Nordstrom or Holt Renfrew. I'd be surprised if there was Loewe at YVR - maybe someone from Vancouver can verify. Haven’t been there in a few years.
> 
> 3) Based on the measurements this is a Medium Puzzle. MSRP of $2,820 CAD in the last photo is ridiculously low for a Medium Puzzle in Canada. For reference, even a Small Puzzle will cost $3,450 CAD these days. A Medium Tan Puzzle is currently retailing for $4,650 CAD on SSENSE. Even if this came out in 2014 when the Puzzle was first released and was purchased at duty free, I don't think a $1,800 price increase over 7 years makes sense.
> 
> 4) The feet, dust bag and tags all look consistent with authentic Puzzles, down to the tag details (other than MSRP). However, tags are one of the easiest features to fake.
> 
> 5) There are a few more features of this bag that are debatable, but it's difficult to tell unless the seller provides a photo of the date code tab. It would also be good if the seller can provide more photos of the "LOEWE" logo on the hardware (buckle and zipper). Date code is pretty key in authentication and I find it weird a photo isn’t included.


1. I did not notice the inner label and yes that could be a red flag. Good catch! However as a counterpoint everything else about the label looks legitimate, so it really hinges on whether there were any labels that didn't have the stitch into the lining. If this was indeed a superfake, it would be puzzling to have them miss this detail as it's quite widely publicized as the defining detail of a real vs fake Puzzle.

2. I was searching the terms in TPF and I think some users have spoken about seeing Loewe at the Vancouver airport. I've tried Googling and there doesn't seem to be a Loewe boutique there though, so cannot verify this further.

3. My Large puzzle was purchased in 2017 in London for £1,850 including VAT of 20% and its duty free pricing would have been £1,541, so depending on year of purchase, CAD2,820 (especially if tax free) doesn't feel very off - there has been a ton of price increases at Loewe in the past two years which is quite insane when you think about it 

4. Agree with you that everything else looks legit.

5. Agree that it will be helpful to see more images of the hardware.


----------



## totally

despair said:


> 1. I did not notice the inner label and yes that could be a red flag. Good catch! However as a counterpoint everything else about the label looks legitimate, so it really hinges on whether there were any labels that didn't have the stitch into the lining. If this was indeed a superfake, it would be puzzling to have them miss this detail as it's quite widely publicized as the defining detail of a real vs fake Puzzle.
> 
> 2. I was searching the terms in TPF and I think some users have spoken about seeing Loewe at the Vancouver airport. I've tried Googling and there doesn't seem to be a Loewe boutique there though, so cannot verify this further.
> 
> 3. My Large puzzle was purchased in 2017 in London for £1,850 including VAT of 20% and its duty free pricing would have been £1,541, so depending on year of purchase, CAD2,820 (especially if tax free) doesn't feel very off - there has been a ton of price increases at Loewe in the past two years which is quite insane when you think about it
> 
> 4. Agree with you that everything else looks legit.
> 
> 5. Agree that it will be helpful to see more images of the hardware.



2. I could be wrong as it's been several years since I've transited through YVR. But I do recall it being very small. For reference I'm from Toronto and our international airport's duty free selection is pretty terrible. So I'd be surprised if there was a good selection of Loewe at YVR. If there is, I'm connecting through there next time I fly to Asia!!

3. I can really only see the C$2,820 price being reasonable if it was when the Puzzle was first released. Usually CAD prices are higher than simply converting the GBP/EUR exchange rate. As an example, right now the Medium Puzzle €2,350 = ~C$3,525 before the VAT refund, whereas you'll see it for C$4,650 at Canadian retailers. The CAD was also a LOT weaker a few years ago, before Brexit.

That's why this one is tough - hard to say without the date code and hardware logos.


----------



## despair

totally said:


> 2. I could be wrong as it's been several years since I've transited through YVR. But I do recall it being very small. For reference I'm from Toronto and our international airport's duty free selection is pretty terrible. So I'd be surprised if there was a good selection of Loewe at YVR. If there is, I'm connecting through there next time I fly to Asia!!
> 
> 3. I can really only see the C$2,820 price being reasonable if it was when the Puzzle was first released. Usually CAD prices are higher than simply converting the GBP/EUR exchange rate. As an example, right now the Medium Puzzle €2,350 = ~C$3,525 before the VAT refund, whereas you'll see it for C$4,650 at Canadian retailers. The CAD was also a LOT weaker a few years ago, before Brexit.
> 
> That's why this one is tough - hard to say without the date code and hardware logos.


One of the photos on the listing is of the date code though:


----------



## renaissancelad

Thank you very much for all your replies. I asked for more pictures of the hardware from the seller. By the way, the seller posted the date code tab and the zipper (quite blurred, though) this morning.




Any insights on this is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## totally

despair said:


> One of the photos on the listing is of the date code though:
> 
> View attachment 5070642





renaissancelad said:


> Thank you very much for all your replies. I asked for more pictures of the hardware from the seller. By the way, the seller posted the date code tab and the zipper (quite blurred, though) this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5070656
> View attachment 5070669
> 
> Any insights on this is highly appreciated. Thank you!



Whoops, didn't see the date code photo. Details on the date code do seem consistent with the rest of the bag, and looks consistent with my 2016 Puzzle.

Zipper hardware photo could be clearer, and it would still be helpful to see the LOEWE logo on the strap buckles. If they lift the top flap and provide a photo of the entire zipper section, that would be helpful too.


----------



## renaissancelad

Here is a clearer image of the zipper.


Waiting for the images of the shoulder strap's hardware.


----------



## renaissancelad

Tried to search through the internet for bags with similar date code, and found this:









						LOEWE ShoulderBag 061504｜Product Code：2100800346532｜BRAND OFF Online Store
					

LOEWE ShoulderBag 061504 Product Code：2100800346532 BRAND OFF Online Store is a shopping website run by K-Brand Off Co.,Ltd.




					en.brandoff-store.com
				




It seems like Loewe didn't overstitch the leather label during that time.


----------



## renaissancelad

totally said:


> Whoops, didn't see the date code photo. Details on the date code do seem consistent with the rest of the bag, and looks consistent with my 2016 Puzzle.
> 
> Zipper hardware photo could be clearer, and it would still be helpful to see the LOEWE logo on the strap buckles. If they lift the top flap and provide a photo of the entire zipper section, that would be helpful too.


Here is another image from the seller.




Thanks again!


----------



## totally

renaissancelad said:


> Here is a clearer image of the zipper.
> View attachment 5070718
> 
> Waiting for the images of the shoulder strap's hardware.





renaissancelad said:


> Here is another image from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 5070782
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Thanks for posting! I'd say logo on the zipper and buckle hardware are consistent with authentic. So the only feature that is questionable is the stitching on the inner label. I can't seem to find any authentic photo references where the inner label stitching is similar to this bag. I started paying attention to the Loewe Puzzle in 2019 so I don't know if this was on earlier versions of the authentic and got changed later. Usually high quality replicas will get the stitching on the inner label correct, but get the hardware and other details incorrect.

I also did a bit more research on Loewe Puzzle CAD prices. According to this video, the Medium Tan Puzzle was C$2,600 in Fall 2019 and went through a $1,000 price increase in late 2019. So the CAD price is plausible, though now it seems strange that C$2,820 was the 2015-2016 duty free price.

If you aren't averse to paying for authentication, I'd be interested in LegitGrails's opinion. They did ask me to take photos of the both zippers from multiple angles though, so it would probably be quite a hassle for the seller.


----------



## renaissancelad

totally said:


> Thanks for posting! I'd say logo on the zipper and buckle hardware are consistent with authentic. So the only feature that is questionable is the stitching on the inner label. I can't seem to find any authentic photo references where the inner label stitching is similar to this bag. I started paying attention to the Loewe Puzzle in 2019 so I don't know if this was on earlier versions of the authentic and got changed later. Usually high quality replicas will get the stitching on the inner label correct, but get the hardware and other details incorrect.
> 
> I also did a bit more research on Loewe Puzzle CAD prices. According to this video, the Medium Tan Puzzle was C$2,600 in Fall 2019 and went through a $1,000 price increase in late 2019. So the CAD price is plausible, though now it seems strange that C$2,820 was the 2015-2016 duty free price.
> 
> If you aren't averse to paying for authentication, I'd be interested in LegitGrails's opinion. They did ask me to take photos of the both zippers from multiple angles though, so it would probably be quite a hassle for the seller.



Thanks for your response.

I tried to search through the internet for the date code, and found this:





Got this from Brandoff, a Japanese consignment shop. Would it be safe to assume that, maybe Loewe didn't overstitch the leather tag up to the lining during that time?

The seller also said that the bag was purchased about 2 years ago.


----------



## totally

renaissancelad said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I tried to search through the internet for the date code, and found this:
> View attachment 5070819
> View attachment 5070820
> View attachment 5070821
> 
> 
> Got this from Brandoff, a Japanese consignment shop. Would it be safe to assume that, maybe Loewe didn't overstitch the leather tag up to the lining during that time?
> 
> The seller also said that the bag was purchased about 2 years ago.



Looks like you've solved the last pieces of the "puzzle", so to speak! So perhaps this was an earlier version of the Medium Puzzle bag that happened to be purchased in 2019, which lines up with the price tag. It's also encouraging to see that the seller was willing to provide additional detailed photos when requested.


----------



## despair

Yes I would think this should be legitimate based on the additional hardware photos. Literally everything matches up apart from the inner label so I would say that's a good thing. However do note that my 2017 large puzzle label is overstitched into the lining, but I still lean towards this being authentic. Does Mercari have an authenticity guarantee?


----------



## renaissancelad

despair said:


> Yes I would think this should be legitimate based on the additional hardware photos. Literally everything matches up apart from the inner label so I would say that's a good thing. However do note that my 2017 large puzzle label is overstitched into the lining, but I still lean towards this being authentic. Does Mercari have an authenticity guarantee?



Thank you for all your advice. 

Unfortunately, Mercari doesn't have an authenticity guarantee, but once it is proven that the back is a counterfeit, you can request for a refund. 

I'm thinking of having it authenticated, as advised by totally.


----------



## renaissancelad

Here are the other images provided by the seller.


----------



## totally

renaissancelad said:


> Here are the other images provided by the seller.
> View attachment 5070958
> View attachment 5070959



Looks consistent with authentic


----------



## PaulS90

Hello,
Did purchase this from VC this Friday but got unsure afterwards if it's genuine. I've read that some people have gotten fake bags from VC before... Hopefully I'm wrong.
(The bag have not been shipped yet)



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/loewe/camel-leather-puzzle-loewe-bag-15796032.shtml
		


 1. This panel looks way too wide and short compared to a genuine Puzzle bag. (Or just bad angle?) 
2. The side panel line does not add up to the one on the back with the zipper.
Also, the proportions look a little off and the stitching on the tabs on the handles looks weird, and the first hole on the strap appears to be further away from the hardware than other large puzzle bag straps.











Thanks for any help!
Kind regards,
Paul


----------



## totally

PaulS90 said:


> Hello,
> Did purchase this from VC this Friday but got unsure afterwards if it's genuine. I've read that some people have gotten fake bags from VC before... Hopefully I'm wrong.
> (The bag have not been shipped yet)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/loewe/camel-leather-puzzle-loewe-bag-15796032.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This panel looks way too wide and short compared to a genuine Puzzle bag. (Or just bad angle?)
> 2. The side panel line does not add up to the one on the back with the zipper.
> Also, the proportions look a little off and the stitching on the tabs on the handles looks weird, and the first hole on the strap appears to be further away from the hardware than other large puzzle bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5072112
> View attachment 5072113
> View attachment 5072114
> View attachment 5072115
> View attachment 5072116
> View attachment 5072117
> View attachment 5072118
> View attachment 5072119
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Kind regards,
> Paul



Looks fake. In addition to the reasons you have pointed out, the strap and hardware look off. Lining should be cream not black.


----------



## despair

PaulS90 said:


> Hello,
> Did purchase this from VC this Friday but got unsure afterwards if it's genuine. I've read that some people have gotten fake bags from VC before... Hopefully I'm wrong.
> (The bag have not been shipped yet)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/loewe/camel-leather-puzzle-loewe-bag-15796032.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This panel looks way too wide and short compared to a genuine Puzzle bag. (Or just bad angle?)
> 2. The side panel line does not add up to the one on the back with the zipper.
> Also, the proportions look a little off and the stitching on the tabs on the handles looks weird, and the first hole on the strap appears to be further away from the hardware than other large puzzle bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5072112
> View attachment 5072113
> View attachment 5072114
> View attachment 5072115
> View attachment 5072116
> View attachment 5072117
> View attachment 5072118
> View attachment 5072119
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Kind regards,
> Paul


The strap and hardware look off but the lining is not necessarily cream. The men's puzzle bags in large and extra large tend to have black linings based on what I see. My own large puzzle is a cream lining but the extra large one has a black lining. I went to take a look at the Loewe website and the large puzzles in the men's section also has black lining. However I'm also leaning towards this being a fake. The pricing it was sold at also feels a bit suspect honestly for something that looks to be quite new...


----------



## PaulS90

Thank you for your replies!
Did also notice that the men's large size have the black lining so didn't think that was off.

I did actually email Vestiaire about my concerns but they did not think there were anything wrong with the photos. Hopefully they don't let it pass their authentication process and cancel my order! 

I guess that's what I will learn when I'm in a rush to make a bargain.


----------



## Ogala

Hi everyone! Please, help me to authenticate this Loewe heritage messenger. Thanks


----------



## totally

despair said:


> The strap and hardware look off but the lining is not necessarily cream. The men's puzzle bags in large and extra large tend to have black linings based on what I see. My own large puzzle is a cream lining but the extra large one has a black lining. I went to take a look at the Loewe website and the large puzzles in the men's section also has black lining. However I'm also leaning towards this being a fake. The pricing it was sold at also feels a bit suspect honestly for something that looks to be quite new...





PaulS90 said:


> Thank you for your replies!
> Did also notice that the men's large size have the black lining so didn't think that was off.
> 
> I did actually email Vestiaire about my concerns but they did not think there were anything wrong with the photos. Hopefully they don't let it pass their authentication process and cancel my order!
> 
> I guess that's what I will learn when I'm in a rush to make a bargain.



My bad, I stand corrected on the lining. Fingers crossed, I hope VC doesn’t rule it authentic! Even the leather looks off in the photos. I don’t think any independent authentication service would rule this authentic.


----------



## Swanky

We don’t have a qualified authenticator for Loewe currently. Please seek a paid service.
If you feel you’re truly qualified to authenticate, please reach out to an admin, thanks!!


----------

